# Bumping.



## Joker

Haven't been too active in the boards in the past years but I was wondering when the last time was when we had a Bump-thread?

You know, the type of thread where people come and come up with imaginative ways of saying 'bump' for no other reason then to keep the thread alive.

Anyone remember?


----------



## Flyspeck23

Bump


----------



## Vocenoctum

I would imagine such things would be in the Off Topic forum. Some of us come here to read actual threads.


----------



## Turanil

Joker said:
			
		

> <...>come up with imaginative ways of saying 'bump' for no other reason then to keep the thread alive.



Why I would want to keep this thread alive??


----------



## mojo1701

Turanil said:
			
		

> Why I would want to keep this thread alive??




You could ask my great-great-grandfather, Thomas Griffin, who was a philosopher.


----------



## Nightcloak

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> You could ask my great-great-grandfather, Thomas Griffin, who was a philosopher.




I post, therefore I am.


----------



## Brain

I object, please stop bumping this thread!


----------



## jonesy

"Things that go bump in the night and the women who love them." Tonight, in a very special episode of Who Wants To Be A Harmonist.


----------



## mojo1701

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> I post, therefore I am.




More like:

*Thomas' Wife:* Why don't you get a real job?
*Thomas:* [_philosophically_] ...why?


----------



## Brain

Stop bumping I say!


----------



## DonAdam

and grind.


----------



## Turanil

Brain said:
			
		

> I object, please stop bumping this thread!



I second this opinion.


----------



## Turanil

Brain said:
			
		

> Stop bumping I say!



Alas, it seems they won't listen to you despite you are right. I will try to join my voice to yours to immediately stop this nonsense: 


*Stop Bumping We Say!!*


----------



## Brain

Turanil said:
			
		

> Alas, it seems they won't listen to you despite you are right. I will try to join my voice to yours to immediately stop this nonsense:
> 
> 
> *Stop Bumping We Say!!*




Finally another voice of reason.  Perhaps now that there are two of us, they will listen.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Postcount=postcount+0


----------



## Rystil Arden

I'm perplexed as to why someone would want to keep a thread alive for no other purpose?


----------



## mojo1701

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Postcount=postcount+0




Postcount+=0


----------



## DonAdam

I know why I'm posting to this thread.

Because, somewhere down the line, I'll be able to say, "I was there."


----------



## Brain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm perplexed as to why someone would want to keep a thread alive for no other purpose?




I don't know why exactly, but I'm sure _they_ are up to no good.  No good I tell you!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Bump it to the left
Bump it to the right
Bump it all day
and Bump it all night


----------



## Nightcloak

Drum roll please...

*Bah-da Bump*


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> Finally another voice of reason.  Perhaps now that there are two of us, they will listen.




Huh?


----------



## Angcuru

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> More like:
> 
> *Thomas' Wife:* Why don't you get a real job?
> *Thomas:* [_philosophically_] ...why?



Ein Family Guy!


----------



## mojo1701

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Ein Family Guy!




If you are in ze Los Angeles area und would like tickets, call 213-DU WERDEST EINE KRANKEN SCHWESTER BRAUCHEN!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bumpity.


----------



## Brain

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Huh?




Can't you see that the evil of this thread grows with each bump?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Brain said:
			
		

> Can't you see that the evil of this thread grows with each bump?



Whats wrong with bumping?


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> Can't you see that the evil of this thread grows with each bump?




No.

But then again, all my knowledge scores seem to be accumilating penalties everytime I return to this thread  

Coincidence, naaaaaa...


----------



## Pbartender

This has got to be one of the more bumptious threads I've read in a long time.


----------



## Krieg

Rubber baby buggy _bump_ers

 Rubber baby buggy _bump_ers

 Rubber baby buggy _bump_ers

 Rubber baby buggy _bump_ers

 Rubber baby buggy _bump_ers


----------



## Crothian

Bump Bump
The Crothian will make you Bump Bump
The Pirate Cat will make you Bump Bump
Silly Threads will make you Bump Bump


----------



## DonAdam

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> If you are in ze Los Angeles area und would like tickets, call 213-DU WERDEST EINE KRANKEN SCHWESTER BRAUCHEN!




Mojo! The thread is not a hamper!


----------



## RangerWickett

Have you ever noticed that some flavor text has nothing to do with the card?


----------



## BOZ

Krieg said:
			
		

> Rubber baby buggy _bump_ers




rugger bagy bubby... d'oh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

squeaky thread gets the _bump_


----------



## MonsterMash

Wasn't Bump a hit for Van Halen way back, oh no sorry that was Jump!


----------



## jonesy

You can't bump in here! This is the Bumping room!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

It's just a jump to the left
And then a step to the right
With your hands on your hips
You bring your knees in tight
But it's the pelvic thrust that really drives you insane,
Let's do the bumping again!


----------



## cantrip




----------



## JimAde

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Postcount+=0




postcount++;


----------



## Angel Tarragon

JimAde said:
			
		

> postcount++;



Postcount > postcount
Postcount < postcount


----------



## reveal

Bumpity bump bump! Bumpity bump bump! Look at that postcount grow!
Bumpity bump bump! Bumpity bump bump! Gonna catch up to Cro(thian)!


----------



## Eolin

Easy question: does posting in off topic posts bump your post count or not?


----------



## JimAde

Eolin said:
			
		

> Easy question: does posting in off topic posts bump your post count or not?



 Let's see...

_Edit: Why yes.  Yes it does._


----------



## reveal

Eolin said:
			
		

> Easy question: does posting in off topic posts bump your post count or not?




Yes. Do you really think Crothian would post in off-topic if it didn't?


----------



## Eolin

reveal said:
			
		

> Yes. Do you really think Crothian would post in off-topic if it didn't?




I not sure he knows which forum he's in half the time. How could you, with that much posting.


----------



## Turanil

Brain said:
			
		

> Finally another voice of reason.  Perhaps now that there are two of us, they will listen.



They will listen only if we scream strong enough, and often enough.


*Please! For Babumo's sake, stop bumping a useless thread!! *


----------



## Monty Haul

I am not sure to have heard what you said, maybe you could repeat?


----------



## DaveMage

You know it's really kind of a blessing in disguise that I didn't get accepted to college, uh? Ah...you know, I'm going to have to revise my 20 year plan, but... Oh, did I tell you about my 20 year plan?! Ok well, ok listen here...in year 1...this is the year when I'm going to take off those extra 7 pounds. You know that's equal to 7 pounds of butter? Hehe...so it's like I'm wearing 7 pounds of butter! ...ah...hah...whoo... 

Now... oh oh, where was I? Oh oh yeah. So my aunt and uncle here they celebrated their 20th Anniversary and my uncle wanted to sing uh "Sunrise Sunset" and he wanted ME to sing that...and I haven't sung that since Cindy's wedding, and well...she never thanked me for that...well I'm still...uh...well you know she's probably really busy and all with... " 

- MST 3000 Episode 424: "Manos: The Hands of Fate"


----------



## mojo1701

In either case, let's bump this deal.


----------



## DonAdam

*whistles* It's such a beautiful day, strolling through the thre*BUMP*

*clutches knee in pain*


----------



## Khayman

Ask not for whom the thread bumps.


----------



## Angcuru

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> If you are in ze Los Angeles area und would like tickets, call 213-DU WERDEST EINE KRANKEN SCHWESTER BRAUCHEN!



I say, I'm going to go find something to strike you with!


----------



## Wystan

There is a story of a smurf that smurfed the smurf when he decided to bump a thread. I forget the outcome, but it was the Smurfiest Smurf I ever Smurf.


----------



## reveal

Pad, pad, pad the ever increasing postcount!


----------



## JimAde

<bad accent>
You have received a bümp on ze head
</bad accent>


----------



## mojo1701

A Priest, a Rabbi, and a Druid walk into a bar.

*bump*

Ouch.


----------



## Evilhalfling

three...

two....

One .....

Pull! 

Skeetbump.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Who put the bump 
In the bump bah bump bah bump?
Who put the ram 
In the rama lama ding dong?


----------



## jonesy

In Soviet Russia, the thread bumps _you_.


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> In either case, let's bump this deal.



Whatever you do, don't grease the deal.


----------



## Gomez

I have seen things.
Dreadful things. 
Things that go *bump* in the night!


----------



## Impeesa

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Have you ever noticed that some flavor text has nothing to do with the card?




Ow. :\

--Impeesa--


----------



## DonAdam

Gap band style:

You got me bumpin!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Whats my bump again?*

I took bump out,
It was a Friday night.
I Wore Cologne
To get to bumping right.
We started making out,
And she took off my pants,
But then I bumped on the T.V.
And thats about the time she bumped away from me.
Nobody likes you when your bumpty-three.
And I should more of missed my T.V. shows
What the hell is bumpty-d?
My friends say I should act my bump,
Whats my bump again?
Whats my bump again?


----------



## Nightcloak

Cryastal waters turn to dark,
When air upon them leaves its mark.
And boiling water pounds like drums,
when something wicked this way _bumps_...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bump it fast
But watch ya self
Bump it fast
Show me what'cha bumpin' wit

Bump it fast
But watch ya self
Bump it fast
Show me what'cha bumpin' wit


----------



## jonesy

There are two kinds of people in the world.

Those who bump.

And those who call it something else.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:
			
		

> There are two kinds of people in the world.
> 
> Those who bump.
> 
> And those who call it something else.



Yeah, bumpies and bumpers....


----------



## Brain

jonesy said:
			
		

> There are two kinds of people in the world.
> 
> Those who bump.
> 
> And those who call it something else.



beware the others


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Brain said:
			
		

> beware The Others



You mean those that are alive?


----------



## mojo1701

Bump-finger!
He's the man, the man with the replying touch.
A posting touch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The hand that bumps the cradle...


----------



## Brain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You mean those that are alive?



Sorry, if I explain, it loses its mystery

Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Brain said:
			
		

> Sorry, if I explain, it loses its mystery
> 
> Be afraid, be very afraid.



What, you haven't seen the movie?


----------



## Brain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, you haven't seen the movie?



I don't mean those the Others.  I mean beware those who bump in the night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Brain said:
			
		

> I don't mean those the Others.  I mean beware those who bump in the night.



Ah, _the others_, as in those that reside in the Ethereal.


----------



## Brain

Good, this thread is creeping down the page without being bumped.


----------



## Pbartender

Khayman said:
			
		

> Ask not for whom the thread bumps.




It bumps for thee!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bumping we wanna feel the light is flashing
I send the bumping to myself
Bumping we gotta bump until the morning
I send my bumps to my friends


----------



## Pbartender

Four score and seven years ago our posters brought forth on this forum a new post, conceived in boredom and dedicated to the proposition that all bumps are created equal.


----------



## jonesy

Ask not what the bumps can do for you, but what you can do for the bumps.


----------



## reveal

Ya she's a bump.... house!
She's bumpy bumpy!
Just letting it all bump out!


----------



## Torm

_and when the thread you're postin' in is down the screen with a jump
tell it step back, I'm doin' the Bump._


----------



## JimAde

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Four score and seven years ago our posters brought forth on this forum a new post, conceived in boredom and dedicated to the proposition that all bumps are created equal.



 As of now, it's four score and 5 BUMPS ago.


----------



## DaveMage

This is the saddest thread I've ever seen on these boards...


...and I'm part of it.


----------



## mojo1701

DaveMage said:
			
		

> This is the saddest thread I've ever seen on these boards...
> 
> 
> ...and I'm part of it.




It's a guilty pleasure, isn't it?


----------



## Brain

This thread almost makes me cry, it is that sad.  But we can't give up fighting against it!


----------



## JimAde

Brain said:
			
		

> This thread almost makes me cry, it is that sad.  But we can't give up fighting against it!



 Do what you will.  I may oppose this thread with every fiber of my being, but I will defend to the death its right to exist!

Oh, yeah..._BUMP_


----------



## Brain

JimAde said:
			
		

> Do what you will.  I may oppose this thread with every fiber of my being, but I will defend to the death its right to exist!
> 
> Oh, yeah..._BUMP_



Oh it has a right to exist, all right.  It just needs to fall off the first page and I'll be happy.


----------



## jonesy

Brain said:
			
		

> Oh it has a right to exist, all right.  It just needs to fall off the first page and I'll be happy.



Aah, but will it fall? Will it?


----------



## reveal

How much bump could a bump bump bump if a bump bump could bump bump?


----------



## Brain

jonesy said:
			
		

> Aah, but will it fall? Will it?



It will, eventually


----------



## Joker

You know, the Surgeon General says that if you bump a thread for no other reason more than three times a week ur genitals fall off.

Just to warn you.


----------



## jonesy

Joker said:
			
		

> You know, the Surgeon General says that if you bump a thread for no other reason more than three times a week ur genitals fall off.
> 
> Just to warn you.



Bah, humbump.


----------



## iwatt

Joker said:
			
		

> You know, the Surgeon General says that if you bump a thread for no other reason more than three times a week ur genitals fall off.
> 
> Just to warn you.




I thought you went blind....


----------



## mojo1701

iwatt said:
			
		

> I thought you went blind....




No, that's something else...


----------



## saucercrab

And the pelvis goes :bump:!
And the pelvis goes :bump:!

...How's that?


----------



## Brain

Joker said:
			
		

> You know, the Surgeon General says that if you bump a thread for no other reason more than three times a week ur genitals fall off.
> 
> Just to warn you.




See, don't argue with science.  Let this thread lie.


----------



## jonesy

Brain said:
			
		

> See, don't argue with science. Let this thread lie.



That was dogs and dragons. Threads sort of just hang.


----------



## Torm

Mack Daddy make ya *Bump Bump*
Daddy Mack'll make ya *Bump Bump*
Kris Kross'll make ya *Bump Bump*
Uh huh, uh huh

Boo-yow!


----------



## Pbartender

Ich bin ein bumpah...


----------



## reveal

You make me feel like bumpin'
Wanna bump the night away!
You make me feel like bumpin'
Wanna bumpy the night away!


----------



## Brain

jonesy said:
			
		

> That was dogs and dragons. Threads sort of just hang.



This thread is insidious.  It lies about hanging.  The truth is out there!


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> This thread is insidious.  It lies about hanging.  The truth is out there!




The Truth isn't out there. It's already here.


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> The Truth isn't out there. It's already here.



ain't that the truth


----------



## Joker

Brain said:
			
		

> ain't that the truth




Word.


----------



## Brain

Excellent restraint being shown.  The thread is halfway down the first page!


----------



## jonesy

Brain said:
			
		

> Excellent restraint being shown.  The thread is halfway down the first page!



He says and bumps it back to the top.


----------



## Joker

jonesy said:
			
		

> He says and bumps it back to the top.




How else is he gonna tell us how good we are ?


----------



## reveal

Buuuuuuump bump buuuuuuump
That's the sound of the fifties while they're hidden in my trunk
Buuuuuuump bump buuuuuuump
We're the Cottonmouth Kings and we don't give a bump


----------



## Brain

jonesy said:
			
		

> He says and bumps it back to the top.



I am not bumping the thread, I am just promoting thread abuse awareness so that people will be informed of the issues.


----------



## JimAde

Brain said:
			
		

> I am not bumping the thread, I am just promoting thread abuse awareness so that people will be informed of the issues.



 Very civic-minded of you.  But then, you're everything-minded.  You're a brain!

I am just so darn funny.


----------



## mojo1701

JimAde said:
			
		

> Very civic-minded of you.  But then, you're everything-minded.  You're a brain!
> 
> I am just so darn funny.




I think I saw you on stage somewhere.


----------



## Brain

JimAde said:
			
		

> Very civic-minded of you.  But then, you're everything-minded.  You're a brain!
> 
> I am just so darn funny.



Everything-minded.  Interesting phrase.  Not sure I want to live up to that.  Oh well, I'll pay it no mind.


----------



## MonsterMash

why would anyone start a thread just to keep bumping it?


----------



## iwatt

Plain Griddle _Bump_-Cakes (_Bump_-cakes from scratch)

sift:
one cup _Bump_
2 teaspoons baking _Bump_
one-quarter teaspoon _Bump_

beat and add:
one _Bump _ (optional)

add:
1 cup _Bump _ (scant)
stir gradually to make _Bump_
add:
1 teaspoon melted _Bump_ or _Bump_

cook in a hot frying pan, flip Bump-cakes when they bubble, to brown the other _Bump_.

Serve with Vermont maple _Bump_.


----------



## DaveMage

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> why would anyone start a thread just to keep bumping it?





Chicks dig it.


----------



## mojo1701

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Chicks dig it.




Talking to you right now with three of them hanging off of me right now...








...no, I don't.


----------



## Brain

iwatt said:
			
		

> Plain Griddle _Bump_-Cakes (_Bump_-cakes from scratch)
> 
> sift:
> one cup _Bump_
> 2 teaspoons baking _Bump_
> one-quarter teaspoon _Bump_
> 
> beat and add:
> one _Bump _ (optional)
> 
> add:
> 1 cup _Bump _ (scant)
> stir gradually to make _Bump_
> add:
> 1 teaspoon melted _Bump_ or _Bump_
> 
> cook in a hot frying pan, flip Bump-cakes when they bubble, to brown the other _Bump_.
> 
> Serve with Vermont maple _Bump_.




Sounds like a recipe for trouble to me.


----------



## DaveMage

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Talking to you right now with three of them hanging off of me right now...
> 
> ...no, I don't.




They're probably waiting outside your door right now...


----------



## DaveMage

...or maybe it's a voyeur...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

DaveMage said:
			
		

> ...or maybe it's a voyeur...



 ...or a sniper...


----------



## DaveMage

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...or a sniper...




Hey wait a minute...that's you, Anhk!  Get off my land!


----------



## Brain

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...or a sniper...



*ducks*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Hey wait a minute...that's you, Anhk!  Get off my land!



 Ah, crap! You weren't supposed to actually _look!_


----------



## Joker

According to a recent survey done by the Whoseawhatsit News Network, nine out of ten people think that bumping is a mortal sin and causes infertility in chipmunks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Joker said:
			
		

> According to a recent survey done by the Whoseawhatsit News Network, nine out of ten people think that bumping is a mortal sin and causes infertility in chipmunks.



I'm not one of them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not one of them.



on second thought......maybe......I......am......hmmm......


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Don't think!  It hurts the bumping process!


----------



## jonesy

iwatt said:
			
		

> Plain Griddle _Bump_-Cakes (_Bump_-cakes from scratch)
> 
> sift:
> one cup _Bump_
> 2 teaspoons baking _Bump_
> one-quarter teaspoon _Bump_
> 
> beat and add:
> one _Bump _ (optional)
> 
> add:
> 1 cup _Bump _ (scant)
> stir gradually to make _Bump_
> add:
> 1 teaspoon melted _Bump_ or _Bump_
> 
> cook in a hot frying pan, flip Bump-cakes when they bubble, to brown the other _Bump_.
> 
> Serve with Vermont maple _Bump_.



I can't seem to get the bump to stay on the teaspoon...

And how do you get the bump to stay in the cup?

Or for that matter, how do you stir bump?

Or even, how the heck do you finally serve the bump. It keep bumping off!


----------



## DaveMage

It's a thread about nothing - kind of like a Seinfeld episode...


----------



## JimAde

DaveMage said:
			
		

> It's a thread about nothing - kind of like a Seinfeld episode...



 Except that it's funny.

ba-da bump.


----------



## mojo1701

JimAde said:
			
		

> Except that it's funny.
> 
> ba-da bump.




[worst Jerry Seinfeld voice] Why do people bump? And who are these people? Where do they find the exact change?[/worst Jerry Seinfeld voice]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Is this thread about nothing...or *EVERYTHING*?!

[cue dramatic music]


----------



## Brain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Don't think!



This paradigm is exactly why this thread exists and hasn't fallen away.  Think!


----------



## jonesy

Brain said:
			
		

> Think!



This paradigm is exactly why this thread exists and hasn't fallen away. Paradox!


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> This paradigm is exactly why this thread exists and hasn't fallen away.  Think!





			
				jonesy said:
			
		

> This paradigm is exactly why this thread exists and hasn't fallen away. Paradox!




Aren't 'proactive' and 'paradigm' just buzzwords that dumb people use to sound smart? Not that I'm accusing you of... I'm fired, aren't I?


----------



## Brain

jonesy said:
			
		

> This paradigm is exactly why this thread exists and hasn't fallen away. Paradox!



*Evil Cackle*


----------



## Joker

If "con" is the opposite of "pro", then isn't a "congress" the opposite of "progress?"

Or did I just freaking blow your mind?


----------



## Brain

Joker said:
			
		

> If "con" is the opposite of "pro", then isn't a "congress" the opposite of "progress?"
> 
> Or did I just freaking blow your mind?




what about constitution?


----------



## Turanil

There is nothing, absolutely NOTHING interesting in this thread. I cannot understand why people would keep this alive.


----------



## JimAde

Turanil said:
			
		

> There is nothing, absolutely NOTHING interesting in this thread. I cannot understand why people would keep this alive.



 Because they're desperate for attention and trying to raise their post count.

Let's see... 1,656....1,657....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Turanil said:
			
		

> There is nothing, absolutely NOTHING interesting in this thread. I cannot understand why people would keep this alive.



Why, for the bumping of course! What better reason does one need?


----------



## Pbartender

"Damn the moderators...  FULL BUMP AHEAD!"

-Admiral Forumglut, at the Battle of Mobump Bay, August 1864.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yes, damn, them. *BUMPING SPEED!*


----------



## Scotley

I'm a little disappointed, I expected that there would be better jokes in this thread. I must say stop the bumping and just let it die.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Scotley said:
			
		

> I'm a little disappointed, I expected that there would be better jokes in this thread. I must say stop the bumping and just let it die.



 ...and what if it LIKES being bumped, hmmm?!


----------



## mojo1701

Chang: I am as constant as the northern *bump*...
McCoy: I'd give real money if he'd shut up!


----------



## Brain

Scotley said:
			
		

> I'm a little disappointed, I expected that there would be better jokes in this thread. I must say stop the bumping and just let it die.



Yes, live and let die.


----------



## JimAde

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "Damn the moderators...  FULL BUMP AHEAD!"
> 
> -Admiral Forumglut, at the Battle of Mobump Bay, August 1964.



 I am sometimes frightened by the depth of trivial knowledge on these boards.

This is one of those times.


----------



## Pbartender

JimAde said:
			
		

> I am sometimes frightened by the depth of trivial knowledge on these boards.
> 
> This is one of those times.




 

Actually, I typoed the date...  It happened 100 years earlier than what my fingers told the keyboard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Scotley said:
			
		

> I'm a little disappointed, I expected that there would be better jokes in this thread. I must say stop the bumping and just let it die.



NEVER! My love of buming knows no limit!!!!!!


----------



## el-remmen

Being the resident corrupt moderator, I will happily put a stop to this bumping for the right price. . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Being the resident corrupt moderator, I will happily put a stop to this bumping for the right price. . .



What would that be? A 12 pack of Budweiser?


----------



## el-remmen

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What would that be? A 12 pack of Budweiser?




Make it _BUMP_weiser and you have a deal!


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> NEVER! My love of buming knows no limit!!!!!!




You bum!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> You bumper!



you left out the 'per', fixed it for you


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> you left out the 'per', fixed it for you




Apparently, your love of editing knows no limits either.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Apparently, your love of editing knows no limits either.



How'd you know?!


----------



## JimAde

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Actually, I typoed the date...  It happened 100 years earlier than what my fingers told the keyboard.




  I didn't even notice!  Boy that would have surprised some people in Alabama.  "There's a wooden warship in the bay.  And it's attacking!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sittin' at the dock of the bay, wastin' time.....


----------



## Brain

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Being the resident corrupt moderator, I will happily put a stop to this bumping for the right price. . .



Name your price, this is getting out of hand!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Brain said:
			
		

> Name your price, this is getting out of hand!



Hey, I offered a 12 pack and it is still live!


----------



## the Jester

Is there a point here?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

the Jester said:
			
		

> Is there a point here?



Nope, absolutely noe.


----------



## Scotley

For those of you who don't seem to be able to stop posting to this thread please be aware that SSRI's like Paxil are quite effective in controling obsessive compulsive disorder. 

Stop the Madness!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Scotley said:
			
		

> For those of you who don't seem to be able to stop posting to this thread please be aware that SSRI's like Paxil are quite effective in controling obsessive compulsive disorder.
> 
> Stop the Madness!



Nope, refuse to! And I don't have OCD!


----------



## Scotley

Denial, a terrible thing to witness. The first step to getting help is to admit you have a problem.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Scotley said:
			
		

> Denial, a terrible thing to witness. The first step to getting help is to admit you have a problem.



But I don't.


----------



## the Jester

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nope, absolutely noe.




Then why keep posting?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

the Jester said:
			
		

> Then why keep posting?



To bump.


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> To bump.




Don't forget the part about padding your postcount.


----------



## JimAde

Scotley said:
			
		

> Denial, a terrible thing to witness. The first step to getting help is to admit you have a problem.



 I thought de Nile was a river in Egypt...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Don't forget the part about padding your postcount.



That too. It is a nice side effect of bumping.


----------



## mojo1701

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That too. It is a nice side effect of bumping.




I refer you to my "Happy 1000 posts!" thread... http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=129253.


----------



## Scotley

Must you worry about post count? Even Crothan has stopped bumping this thread.

(I knew that nile joke would have to make an appearance.)


----------



## JimAde

Scotley said:
			
		

> Must you worry about post count? Even Crothan has stopped bumping this thread.
> 
> (I knew that nile joke would have to make an appearance.)



 I'm glad I didn't disappoint you.


----------



## Brain

the Jester said:
			
		

> Is there a point here?



The point of my posting in this thread is to get people to stop posting in this thread.


----------



## DaveMage

The sad thing is, this thread is more interesting than some of the on-topic threads.


----------



## Flyspeck23

DaveMage said:
			
		

> The sad thing is, this thread is more interesting than some of the on-topic threads.




Still blaming myself for that initial bump, though.


----------



## Brain

DaveMage said:
			
		

> The sad thing is, this thread is more interesting than some of the on-topic threads.



That is sad indeed.  *Jedi Wave* "Nothing to see here, move along."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I ain't goin' down til the sun comes up!


----------



## Brain

aww, it was almost off the first page


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms

*What an idiotic thread*

some threads I read, some I don't. 

why should this be one of the former?

It's scary

It gives me the chills

It gives me goosebumps


----------



## Evilhalfling

Really? I have never seen this thread dip below the top 5.


----------



## Brain

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> some threads I read, some I don't.
> 
> why should this be one of the former?
> 
> It's scary
> 
> It gives me the chills
> 
> It gives me goosebumps




It shouldn't be.  Ignore this thread and it will go away


----------



## the Jester

Brain said:
			
		

> Ignore this thread and it will go away




We hope.


----------



## Brain

the Jester said:
			
		

> We hope.



We need more than hope, we need a miracle.


----------



## the Jester

Brain said:
			
		

> We need more than hope, we need a miracle.




What we _really_ need is something better to do with our time. 

Shouldn't you be answering my question on the Yahoo group so I can post the next high level update?


----------



## Pbartender

Brain said:
			
		

> We need more than hope, we need a miracle.




Where's Mel Brooks when you need him?


----------



## Brain

the Jester said:
			
		

> What we _really_ need is something better to do with our time.
> 
> Shouldn't you be answering my question on the Yahoo group so I can post the next high level update?



I guess we need a _Wish_ or a _Miracle_.  Maybe _Alter Reality_?


----------



## the Jester

Brain said:
			
		

> Maybe _Alter Reality_?




Old skool!

Don't forget to cast _phantasmal force_ first!


----------



## Brain

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Where's Mel Brooks when you need him?



Use the Schwartz.


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> Use the Schwartz.




I can't. I lost the ring.


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> That is sad indeed.  *Jedi Wave* "Nothing to see here, move along."




But I don't wanna go home and re-evaluate my life!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bumpity bump bump.


----------



## Brain

the Jester said:
			
		

> Old skool!
> 
> Don't forget to cast _phantasmal force_ first!



This thread is an illusion.  Disbelieve it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

If it is an illusion, then how is it that I can *BUMP* it!


----------



## Brain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If it is an illusion, then how is it that I can *BUMP* it!



It's a high level Illusion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Brain said:
			
		

> It's a high level Illusion.



Illusions that are disbelieved are noninteractable with. This thread does exist, therefore it must be *BUPED*!


----------



## Turanil

Frukathka, I once long ago (not so in fact) said I was not fooled by your scheming. Now I have the proof of it as you deviously managed to reach the same postcount as mine in a matter of a few weeks. I must admit it, you have almost won the race...  

(Crothian beware of Frukathka!!    )


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I bump therefore I am..?  Or is it that I am bumped and therefore you are..?  I'm so bumping Lost!!!!


----------



## Joker

Brain said:
			
		

> It's a high level Illusion.




Thank you.  I try.

Surreptitiously Joker.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Turanil said:
			
		

> Frukathka, I once long ago (not so in fact) said I was not fooled by your scheming. Now I have the proof of it as you deviously managed to reach the same postcount as mine in a matter of a few weeks. I must admit it, you have almost won the race...



I enjoy being at these boards and it is not my goal to reach a specific post count. I am not in competition with anybody here for a higher post count. I don't care what it is, I just like to share my thoughts and receive feedback on them. I'm not trying to compete with you or anybody else for that matter, if I was, my current postcount would be what it is now squared.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh, yeah, and *BUMP!*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Turanil said:
			
		

> (Crothian beware of Frukathka!!    )



He doesn't need to worry about me, but he does need to worry about Rystil Arden and Joy Division and Kemrain.


----------



## Gez

I don't like dogs because they try to bump my legs.


----------



## megamania

I bump because it amuses me.


----------



## megamania

Ever play a game where things go "BUMP" in the night?


----------



## megamania

We played characters that would "BUMP" back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Ever play a game where things go "BUMP" in the night?



Yup, a Ghostbusters/Cthulhu mix.


----------



## megamania

If I keep this up, I could "BUMP" Crothian into second place.


----------



## megamania

Big "BUMPING" Blue Beholders Behave Badly Between Black Blubblering Blobs


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Big "BUMPING" Blue Beholders Behave Badly Between Black Blubblering Blobs



say that ten times fast.


----------



## DaveMage

Cool avatar, Gez!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Cool avatar, Gez!



and yet he claims that he is *not* a demi-lich!


----------



## Evilhalfling

My cat just bumbed into me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

My cat just gave me a stroll by tailing.


----------



## the Jester

*pokes head in, looks around*


----------



## mojo1701

*to Mozart's _Eine Kleine Nachtmusik_*

Bump. Bum-bump. Bum-bum-bum-bum-bum-bump. Bump. Bum-bump. Bum-bum-bum-bum-bum-bump.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

the Jester said:
			
		

> *pokes head in, looks around*



bumps a soft red ball against Jester's head.


----------



## Brain

Curses, the thread has new supporters.


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> Curses, the thread has new supporters.




Foiled again, eh, Brain?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Brain said:
			
		

> Curses, the thread has new supporters.



And at least one avid fan-boy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh yaeh, and _bump_.


----------



## Brain

This thread is like a Pinball machine.  TILT!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Brain said:
			
		

> This thread is like a Pinball machine.  TILT!



I beg to differ. Its *bumping* all over the place.


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Foiled again, eh, Brain?



Foil, thats it!  Cover the thread with foil and protect it.


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> Curses, the thread has new supporters.




Oh! I got it!

I'll put a link to this thread in my signature. New viewers here we come!


----------



## Brain

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Oh! I got it!
> 
> I'll put a link to this thread in my signature. New viewers here we come!



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Heh...hehehehe....Muahahahahahaha!!!!


BUMP!


----------



## megamania

and the ball is thrown...it's a long one.   and its...its intercepted!   # 97 Andrew Farrell has intercepted the ball!  He is at the 25.  The 35.  He broke a tackle!  50.  This could decide the game folks!  the 35.   The 30.  and  BUMP


Curses...who won?


----------



## Brain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Heh...hehehehe....Muahahahahahaha!!!!



This is no laughing matter  :\


----------



## megamania

and thus the boring way-   bump


----------



## megamania

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Heh...hehehehe....Muahahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> 
> BUMP!





I give gentle bumps but does Lady Acoma bump gently?  noooo. no has to

bump


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Um...heh...teehehehehe...

bumpity, bumpity......BUMP!

I can't help it...I've got bumping fever!

*dances around singing "Bump bump Fever! Dar nar Naarrrrhhh! Bump bump Fever!*


----------



## Joker

I'm at a point in my life where I need to make a decision on what I'm gonna do with it.  A crossroads if you will.

But I'm torn between two passions and I was hoping people could help me out.


Marine or Ballet Dancer?

Truth be known, I've been told the two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## megamania

!?!?!?

The few
The proud
The ....dancing marine wearing a tu-tu?

the thought burns my imaginative mind.


Aghhhhhh-  he is going commando style-   put on some pants man!




oh-   and BUMP


----------



## DaveMage

We're in a whole weird area here....


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> This is no laughing matter  :\




Can I at least grin in a somber way?


----------



## Nightcloak

megamania said:
			
		

> !?!?!?
> Aghhhhhh-  he is going commando style-   put on some pants man!




I see you were at the same party this weekend...


----------



## megamania

DaveMage said:
			
		

> We're in a whole weird area here....




and then some....


----------



## megamania

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> I see you were at the same party this weekend...





It must have been a awesome party-  I remember very little of it


----------



## megamania

oh and before I forget-

bump


----------



## mojo1701

megamania said:
			
		

> It must have been a awesome party-  I remember very little of it




To alcohol: The cause of and solution to all of life's problems.


----------



## Evilhalfling

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> To alcohol: The cause of and solution to all of life's problems.




and my permanent acessory


----------



## Brain

DaveMage said:
			
		

> We're in a whole weird area here....



Yep.  Maybe the weird vibe will drive people away from this thread.


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> Yep.  Maybe the weird vibe will drive people away from this thread.




I told the boss that if we kept the store open late at night, we could cater to the vampire and ghoul crowd, but he never listens to me anyway.


----------



## jonesy

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> I told the boss that if we kept the store open late at night, we could cater to the vampire and ghoul crowd, but he never listens to me anyway.



You could remind him that vampires can drink a whole lot more than mere mortals.


----------



## Nightcloak

jonesy said:
			
		

> You could remind him that vampires can drink a whole lot more than mere mortals.




Plus he gets whatever the mortals are drinking, in the end...


----------



## Brain

This thread is a vampire, feeding off of your posting energy.


----------



## freebfrost

Brain said:
			
		

> This thread is a vampire, feeding off of your posting energy.




The world is a vampire...


----------



## megamania

freebfrost said:
			
		

> The world is a vampire...




...and we are its cattle.


----------



## Brain

freebfrost said:
			
		

> The world is a vampire...



Don't blame the world for the problems of this thread.


----------



## Nightcloak

Don't hat the player, hat the thread?













Oh... and BUMP!


----------



## Brain

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Don't hat the player, hat the thread!




Free Hat!


----------



## jonesy

Brain said:
			
		

> Free Hat!



T.A.N.S.T.A.A.F.*H*.


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> Free Hat!




I knew you'd get something out of this thread eventually!


----------



## DaveMage

Brain said:
			
		

> Free Hat!





I'm....sailing...away....


----------



## mojo1701

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I'm....sailing...away....




Damn you...

set an open course for the virgin sea
I've got to be free, free to face the life that's ahead of me
On board, I'm the captain, so climb aboard
We'll search for tomorrow on every shore
And I'll try, oh Lord, I'll try to carry on

I look to the sea, reflections in the waves spark my memory
Some happy, some sad
I think of childhood friends and the dreams we had
We live happily forever, so the story goes
But somehow we missed out on that pot of gold
But we'll try best that we can to carry on

A gathering of angels appeared above my head
They sang to me this song of hope, and this is what they said
They said come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me
Come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me

I thought that they were angels, but to my surprise
They climbed aboard their starship and headed for the skies
Singing come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me
Come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Damn you...



See what this thread makes you do?  Abandon ship!


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> See what this thread makes you do?  Abandon ship!




But we haven't given out all of the hats yet!

How about a song to pass the time. That will make you feel better.

*starts whistling*

set an open course for the virgin sea...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Brain said:
			
		

> This thread is a vampire, feeding off of your posting energy.



 :\   

You sure?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Brain said:
			
		

> Free Hat!



my hat of hats know no limit!


----------



## Brain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> my hat of hats know no limit!



You have a hat of hats?  Isn't that an artifact?  Very dangerous.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Can I have a bumping makes the thread go round hat?


----------



## Brain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Can I have a bumping makes the thread go round hat?



No hat for you!


----------



## jonesy

Brain said:
			
		

> Lady_Acoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have a bumping makes the thread go round hat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hat for you!
Click to expand...


That's right. No hat. Lot's of lov instead.


----------



## megamania

cowboy hat?  baseball cap?  winter hat?   what kinda hat?


----------



## DaveMage

megamania said:
			
		

> cowboy hat?  baseball cap?  winter hat?   what kinda hat?





Chef's hat!

Now someone needs to get the cookie dough...

....Mmmmm...cookies....


----------



## Krieg

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\
> 
> You sure?




Yep, and it's name is Crothian


----------



## Nightcloak

Krieg said:
			
		

> Yep, and it's name is Crothian




He's also the one bringing the hats and cookies.


----------



## Brain

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> He's also the one bringing the hats and cookies.



Belay that.  No hats or cookies needed here.  I heard that the free prizes are hidden in the meta forum.


----------



## Gez

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Cool avatar, Gez!




Why, thanks!


----------



## Gez

Frukathka said:
			
		

> and yet he claims that he is *not* a demi-lich!




But it is an Iron Lich, from the old fantasy FPS Heretic. Giant (about 2 meters high) floating skulls in giant iron helmets. Unleashing all four elements against you, so you could have the pleasure of being taken in a twister sending you away while getting hammered by lightning bolts and fireballs! 

Good times.  But they weren't that tough, when you had an invincibility ring.


----------



## Brain

Gez said:
			
		

> Why, thanks!



It's too bad you aren't a demi lich.  Then you could rise up and destroy this thread with your powers.


----------



## Gez

freebfrost said:
			
		

> The world is a vampire...




... sent to draaaaaain!


----------



## Gez

Brain said:
			
		

> It's too bad you aren't a demi lich.  Then you could rise up and destroy this thread with your powers.




Yeah, but I would be evil, and thus keep that thread around to inflict misery on people.

I would just ban Crothian out of the thread, though. Just out of pettyness.


----------



## Brain

Gez said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I would be evil, and thus keep that thread around to inflict misery on people.
> 
> I would just ban Crothian out of the thread, though. Just out of pettyness.



Crothian hasn't posted on this page at all.  Wonder if he is okay.


----------



## diaglo

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Can I have a bumping makes the thread go round hat?





i  prefer the hustle myself.

do the hustle.


the bump was too much hips and elbows.


----------



## Brain

diaglo said:
			
		

> i  prefer the hustle myself.
> 
> do the hustle.
> 
> 
> the bump was too much hips and elbows.




the hustle reminds me of Kung Fu Hustle.  Neat movie.


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> the hustle reminds me of Kung Fu Hustle.  Neat movie.




"I didn't know you could do the lion's roar with speakers."

"I surrender."


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> the hustle reminds me of Kung Fu Hustle.  Neat movie.




Kung-Fu Fighting!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

He's been posting a bit less everywhere from what I have noticed, I will try talking to some of his friends that I know see him irl often.  But I think it's cause the thread isn't bumping enough to get his attention.  So....

_Hear me now all yea who have been bumpers...we must bump further to save the ooze Crothian!_

*BUMPERS UNITE!*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Kung-Fu Fighting!



I know a gamer that is almost legally blind, if it weren't for her thick glasses. She has a cane to help get around better, and whenever she has a tantrum, it is Cane Fu Fighting time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *BUMPERS UNITE!*



Where shall we have the BumpCon?


----------



## mojo1701

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where shall we have the BumpCon?




Mirror Universe. Through a rift in the space-time continuum, we could all get there quite easily.


----------



## DaveMage

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Mirror Universe. Through a rift in the space-time continuum, we could all get there quite easily.




And evil-Crothian would have like, 3 posts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Mirror Universe. Through a rift in the space-time continuum, we could all get there quite easily.



And how would we find the rift and where would it be?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yes, will there be a website to explain all this and get registered at?


And....bump!


----------



## Torm

DaveMage said:
			
		

> And evil-Crothian would have like, 3 posts.



No, no, no. _Evil_ Crothian zaps people who get close to his postcount with the Tantalus Device.


----------



## mojo1701

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And how would we find the rift and where would it be?




Ummm... right in front of you?

I forgot to say that you have to create it yourself, first.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

That's the kind of important information we need on a website!!!


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Mirror Universe. Through a rift in the space-time continuum, we could all get there quite easily.



This thread is from the mirror universe already.  Be careful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Really? Hmmmm........


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh yeah, BUMP!!!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

So if this is a mirror universe and I bump who does that mean is bumping back?  And can I request that it be a smart, sexy, gamer girl?

Bumpity, bumpity, bump, bump!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> And can I request that it be a smart, sexy, gamer girl?



 :\ You mean you're not?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bumpin!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ You mean you're not?




Hehehehe...heh...bump!


----------



## Angel Tarragon




----------



## Angel Tarragon

badadadadadada.......BUMP!


----------



## Joker

I'm sexy.  It's all the hair.  I have a sort of Silverback Gorilla aura about me.  Which isn't really surprising since my grandpa was a gorilla.

I never met him but I can still remember my grandmother talk about him with such kindness.

You see, she was 23 when she went on safari to Uganda to see the mountain gorilla's.  It is there where they met.  She doesn't tell me much, she just thinks back and smiles.  It must have been beautiful, a love at first sight thing.

Sigh.


----------



## trowizilla

Today _is_ a good day to BUMP!


----------



## DaveMage

You just never know where the discussion will turn in a bump thread...


----------



## Brain

trowizilla said:
			
		

> Today _is_ a good day to BUMP!



Anybody want to start a pool about the day that this thread will fall off the first page?

I'll go out on a limb and say TODAY, because I am eternally optimistic.


----------



## Joker

Brain said:
			
		

> Anybody want to start a pool about the day that this thread will fall off the first page?
> 
> I'll go out on a limb and say TODAY, because I am eternally optimistic.




But everyone is gonna respond to the pool by posting here it's gonna take awhile before it drops.

Who's sexy, who's sexy?

Thank you.


----------



## Brain

Joker said:
			
		

> But everyone is gonna respond to the pool by posting here it's gonna take awhile before it drops.



Or will they?


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> Or will they?




Yes, they... what are you planning?


----------



## megamania

I'm too sexy for my game

I'm too sexy for my post

I'm too sexy








before I embarrass myself any further-  bump


----------



## FreeXenon

Bump not a thread that deservest not
Dedicated thread to a bumper's ode
Bump not lest it grow auld
Criss Cross will make you.. Bump Bump


----------



## megamania

This thread will be the NEW Hivemind. (or is it already?   Hivemind the second generation?  Generation B?)

it can never die.

It can never leave page one


----------



## Evilhalfling

Yes but the hive mind has sort of roving disscussion thing going while this thread keeps getting interrupted by people saying 









bump.


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Yes, they... what are you planning?



I was planning a pool to see how long this thread will stay going on page one, but nobody is playing along so far.


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> I was planning a pool to see how long this thread will stay going on page one, but nobody is playing along so far.




But people will keep bumping it.


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> But people will keep bumping it.



Sorry, can't hear you.  I'm hiding behind about 10 layers of reverse psychology.


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> Sorry, can't hear you.  I'm hiding behind about 10 layers of reverse psychology.




...then people WON'T bump it.


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> ...then people WON'T bump it.



That remains to be seen, but if this thread dies today, I win (nothing)


----------



## Nightcloak

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> But people will keep bumping it.




No we won't.

Oh... Crap

Nevermind...


----------



## mojo1701

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> No we won't.
> 
> Oh... Crap
> 
> Nevermind...




There IS NO ESCAPE!


----------



## themind

Can't...resist...

*BUMP!!!*


----------



## Brain

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> No we won't.
> 
> Oh... Crap
> 
> Nevermind...




The confusion is setting in.  Stay tuned and find out what happens next!


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> The confusion is setting in.  Stay tuned and find out what happens next!





Stop staring at me!

*Sob*

I was once like you. 

Before...


----------



## Nightcloak

and just because I haven't done it in 5 or so pages...




BUMP!


----------



## Nightcloak

themind said:
			
		

> Can't...resist...
> 
> *BUMP!!!*





Not you to themind!

Truely, he was the best of us...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Muahahahaaaaa....


Bumping in the morning...Bumping in the evening...Bumping at supper time...


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> There IS NO ESCAPE!



Fly you fools, fly!


----------



## Jdvn1

Bump!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

16 score and nine bumps ago was the first bump........






......of this thread.


----------



## megamania

Today is Thursday.  A good day to BUMP


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Today is Thursday.  A good day to BUMP



or be bumping!


----------



## punkorange

For some reason I started to feel left out.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

No, no, no...EVERY day is a good day to bump.  Bumping shall last throughout eternity!

All Hail the Power of the BUMP!


----------



## megamania

punkorange said:
			
		

> For some reason I started to feel left out.




No need to feel that way.  Everyone is encouraged to BUMP within this thread.


----------



## megamania

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> All Hail the Power of the BUMP!




and we get onto our knees and bow with our arms stretched before us (just like on COPS)


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bad boys, bad boys...whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do when we bump near you?


----------



## megamania

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Bad boys, bad boys...whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do when we bump near you?




hide the children


----------



## Brain

I guess today won't be the end of this thread, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## megamania

not evar!


----------



## Joker

_A devasted Joker sits in front of his computer, staring at his palms._

What have I created?  What have I done?

_He breathes a sigh of resignation and then walks of into the distance, mumbling.
To this day he can be seen on the streets of Amsterdam, a crazed look on his face, walking up to strangers and saying:_

"Are you a bumper?"

"I'm a bumper."

"I've bumped many times."

"Do you want to be bumped?"

"Are you a bumper?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BUMPER and proud of it!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*done in front of a small crowd in a church basement or something*

Hello, my name is Marcia and I both am a bumper and WANT to be bumped...


----------



## Sheltem

Brain said:
			
		

> I guess today won't be the end of this thread, maybe tomorrow.





Seems you're right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hello, my name is Marcia and I both am a bumper and WANT to be bumped...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh, yeah, BUMP!


----------



## Gez

Vrrrrroooooooooo*bump*ooommmm!
Oups, a speed bump...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

(b)......u......m......p......!


A (s)low bump


----------



## DaveMage

Oh, Thread, Oh, Thread
How do I bump thee?

Let me count the ways....

(...looks like about 349     )


----------



## Nightcloak

Frukathka said:
			
		

>




Us folks from MI are use to that resonse.

although sometimes we also receive a   , or a


----------



## Angel Tarragon




----------



## Angel Tarragon

and BUmP!


----------



## mojo1701

I should've said this yesterday, and I'm liable to forget it by next wednesday, but...

Wednesday is Bumpday!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> I should've said this yesterday, and I'm liable to forget it by next wednesday, but...
> 
> Wednesday is Bumpday!



No, Thursday is Bumpday!


----------



## Brain

Joker said:
			
		

> A devasted Joker sits in front of his computer, staring at his palms.[/I]
> 
> What have I created?  What have I done?




See what happens?  Avoid this path.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Brain said:
			
		

> See what happens?  Avoid this path.



Not if I can help it.


----------



## Brain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not if I can help it.




What if you can't help it?


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> What if you can't help it?




Then the Emperor has already won...


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Then the Emperor has already won...



What if I am the Emperor in disguise?


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> What if I am the Emperor in disguise?




Well, then the Emperor was mad in the first place.


----------



## megamania

oh-  we're slipping, it made it down 1/2 way through the page.  bad bump!  bad!


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Well, then the Emperor was mad in the first place.




Of course the Emperor is _mad_


----------



## demiurge1138

There are threads above this one! That's not BUMPing right, you know?!

Demiurge out.


----------



## mojo1701

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> There are threads above this one! That's not BUMPing right, you know?!
> 
> Demiurge out.




Then what do our taxes pay for?


----------



## Brain

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> There are threads above this one! That's not BUMPing right, you know?!




On the other hand, there are threads _below_ this one.  I'd like to see that problem addressed.


----------



## DaveMage

Brain said:
			
		

> On the other hand, there are threads _below_ this one.  I'd like to see that problem addressed.




That would take a lot of bumping!


----------



## Nightcloak

Frukathka said:
			
		

>




Thank you, the hat-trick is now complete


----------



## Jdvn1

[sblock]1.[sblock]One[sblock]Oh![sblock]Nope![/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]2.[sblock]Two[sblock]Huh?[sblock]Not here either.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]3.[sblock]Three[sblock]There![sblock]Almost![sblock]*BUMP!*

Shh, don't tell anyone[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> On the other hand, there are threads _below_ this one.  I'd like to see that problem addressed.




Did you just sanction the posters of this thread to sally forth and bump all threads to the first page? 

You've joined us finally!!!


----------



## Brain

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Did you just sanction the posters of this thread to sally forth and bump all threads to the first page?
> 
> You've joined us finally!!!




Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Jdvn1

Maybe we should stop bumping this now?

... Oops!


----------



## mojo1701

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> [sblock]1.[sblock]One[sblock]Oh![sblock]Nope![/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]2.[sblock]Two[sblock]Huh?[sblock]Not here either.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]3.[sblock]Three[sblock]There![sblock]Almost![sblock]*BUMP!*
> 
> Shh, don't tell anyone[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]




Fun with Code.


----------



## Jdvn1

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Fun with Code.



I could've thrown more stuff in there, though.


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe we should stop bumping this now?
> 
> ... Oops!




sigh


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> sigh




You mean... BUMP!


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> You mean... BUMP!



Nay.  I haven't used that word in this thread, and don't plan to.


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> Nay.  I haven't used that word in this thread, and don't plan to.




Hey, it's one of those assumptions that people make, like in "Star Trek," when people started saying, "Beam me up, Scotty," despite that phrase never being uttered on the show. Or, "Elementary, my dear Watson," was never said in any Sherlock Holmes book.


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Hey, it's one of those assumptions that people make, like in "Star Trek," when people started saying, "Beam me up, Scotty," despite that phrase never being uttered on the show. Or, "Elementary, my dear Watson," was never said in any Sherlock Holmes book.





Look over there, a hivemind thread!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Brain said:
			
		

> Look over there, a hivemind thread!





But if the thread isn't bumping what's the point in knocking...erm bumping..?


----------



## Brain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> But if the thread isn't bumping what's the point in knocking...erm bumping..?



knock knock


----------



## Jdvn1

Brain said:
			
		

> knock knock



Oh, I love these jokes.

Who's there?


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I love these jokes.
> 
> Who's there?




Reed


----------



## Jdvn1

Brain said:
			
		

> Reed



Reed who?


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Reed who?



______________________________________________


Spoiler



Reed between the lines


______________________________________________


----------



## demiurge1138

Oh, that's terrible...


----------



## Jdvn1

Ah, amusing.

In a terrible way, of course, but that's the point.


----------



## Brain

tee hee


----------



## Lady_Acoma

But where's the fire, the pizzaz?  Where's the BUMP?  Eek!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> But where's the fire, the pizzaz?  Where's the BUMP?  Eek!!!



Here's the *BUMP*ing pizza!


----------



## demiurge1138

Pizza? We don't need no BUMPing pizza!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Is that a thick crust pizza, hand tossed, or thin crust?

And can I get the bumping on the side?


----------



## demiurge1138

It's a Chicago-style deep-dish, with pepperoni, anchovies, black olives, green olives, turquoise olives, and SPAM. Oh, and a side order of crazy bread and BUMPing on the side.


----------



## Brain

mmmmmm. spam


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Mmmmmm...Bump.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Is that a thick crust pizza, hand tossed, or thin crust?
> 
> And can I get the bumping on the side?



Hand tossed, with *BUMP*ing on the side.


----------



## DaveMage

Coming Soon:

Bump Wars III: Revenge of the Bored

(Sequel to Bump Wars II: Attack of the Trolls)

Also in the series:
Bump Wars I: The Phantom Poster

Bump Wars IV: A Lost Hope
Bump Wars V: The Moderator Strikes Back
Bump Wars VI: Return of the Bumpers


----------



## diaglo

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Coming Soon:





i'm waiting for the last 3 episodes.

what happens after they save the Empire?


----------



## DaveMage

diaglo said:
			
		

> i'm waiting for the last 3 episodes.
> 
> what happens after they save the Empire?




That's when the original poster (Joker) requests that a moderator closes the thread.


----------



## ASH

okay.


----------



## Brain

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Bump Wars IV: A Lost Hope



Don't lose hope


----------



## megamania

"That's no star-   "

It's the Bump Star.  It bumps worlds into silence.


----------



## megamania

or worse...


The Bumpernator IV  "The Rise of the Post Count"

Staring Arnold S.  "I will BUMP you up."


----------



## Brain

megamania said:
			
		

> or worse...
> 
> 
> The Bumpernator IV  "The Rise of the Post Count"
> 
> Staring Arnold S.  "I will BUMP you up."




hmm, maybe politics will get this thread closed.  I can only hope.


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> hmm, maybe politics will get this thread closed.  I can only hope.




Ze Bumping Vill Continue!


----------



## Brain

megamania said:
			
		

> It bumps worlds into silence.




commence primary ignition


----------



## Jdvn1

I like me a little bump.


----------



## Joker

Hihi, I'm still laughing about the knock knock joke.

Davemage, I'm afraid after sending clips of hot donkey on chipmunk action to the moderators they're not responding to me anymore.

Their loss.


----------



## demiurge1138

Their loss and own bumping gain.

I guess.


----------



## Brain

Joker said:
			
		

> Davemage, I'm afraid after sending clips of hot donkey on chipmunk action to the moderators they're not responding to me anymore.




doh!


----------



## Nightcloak

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Coming Soon:
> 
> Bump Wars III: Revenge of the Bored
> 
> (Sequel to Bump Wars II: Attack of the Trolls)
> 
> Also in the series:
> Bump Wars I: The Phantom Poster
> 
> Bump Wars IV: A Lost Hope
> Bump Wars V: The Moderator Strikes Back
> Bump Wars VI: Return of the Bumpers




See. The bumpers win out in the end.

I just love a happy ending.


----------



## Brain

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> See. The bumpers win out in the end.
> 
> I just love a happy ending.




You are fooled by the dark side of the post.


----------



## Nightcloak

But the dark side said it would still respect me in the morning...


----------



## Brain

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> But the dark side said it would still respect me in the morning...




Sure it will.


----------



## Jdvn1

Joker said:
			
		

> Hihi, I'm still laughing about the knock knock joke.



Woo!


----------



## megamania

Happy BUMP day.


----------



## Jdvn1

Isn't every day Bump Day?


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Have you had your BUMP today?


----------



## Brain

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> Have you had your BUMP today?



a few too many.


----------



## the Jester

This is still going??


----------



## DaveMage

the Jester said:
			
		

> This is still going??




No - nothing to see here....

Bump, er, move along...


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> Sure it will.




The dark side did leave me these lovely pamphlets to read.

Oh, goodmorning to all you bumpers!


----------



## Brain

the Jester said:
			
		

> This is still going??



This thread is beginning to seem like the energizer bunny, unfortunately.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Isn't every day Bump Day?




yup


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Thump, thump, thump, *BUMP, BUMP, BUMP!*

*BUMP*ing over here, *BUMP*ing over there!

*BUMP

BUMP

BUMP*

.......the thread is *BUMP*ing!


----------



## megamania

bump


----------



## Angel Tarragon

thumpity, thump, thump, thump......
.
.
.
.
.
.
BUMP!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> yup



What an odd coincidence.


----------



## Evilhalfling

megamania said:
			
		

> Happy BUMP day.




Happy bump day to you to.


----------



## demiurge1138

Well, actually, today's my unbumpday.

A very merry unbumpday, to you. To me? Yes you!...


----------



## mojo1701

the Jester said:
			
		

> This is still going??




You can't take junk off of the Internet. It's like trying to take pee out of a swimming pool.


----------



## demiurge1138

Welcome to the Swimming ool. Notice that there is no "P". Please keep it that way.


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> You can't take junk off of the Internet. It's like trying to take pee out of a swimming pool.




You can drain a swimming pool though.  What is the analog of that for this thread?


----------



## demiurge1138

Actually letting it fall to a lower page.


----------



## Brain

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Actually letting it fall to a lower page.



Yes, let's do that.


----------



## megamania

Bump it to the right

Bump it to the left

Bump it all around

Bump bump b-0b-bump

Bump a jig...


----------



## Nightcloak

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Actually letting it fall to a lower page.






			
				Brain said:
			
		

> Yes, let's do that.




Don't forget the necromancers...


----------



## megamania

I hate to say it but BUMPING is getting old...... :\


----------



## Brain

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Don't forget the necromancers...



Need to get someone to _Soul Bind_ it


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> Yes, let's do that.




NO! ZE BUMPING MUST CONTINUE!


----------



## Nightcloak

megamania said:
			
		

> I hate to say it but BUMPING is getting old...... :\




Time for a spin off - BUMPNG: THE NEXT GENERATION


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I hate to say it but BUMPING is getting old...... :\



And that's why you sent it to the top of the page?


----------



## Brain

megamania said:
			
		

> I hate to say it but BUMPING is getting old...... :\




it should retire then


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> it should retire then




It can't. It has no social security. It has to continue working.


----------



## IronWolf

This is still here?


----------



## demiurge1138

Yes


----------



## Nightcloak

This thread still has some gas in the ol' tank


----------



## Jdvn1

IronWolf said:
			
		

> This is still here?



Nope.  Nothing to see here.  Move along.


----------



## megamania

Just passing through to bump and say- I started my fourth on going Story Hour just now.  When will it stop?  I need help.....  Waterbury-  Here I come.


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> It can't. It has no social security. It has to continue working.



It'll survive off of syndication


----------



## Evilhalfling

Bonk 
erm.
Bump
Whatever


----------



## Brain

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> This thread still has some gas in the ol' tank



Maybe it won't have enought money to buy more, with the way gas prices are nowadays.


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> Maybe it won't have enought money to buy more, with the way gas prices are nowadays.




Alternative energies, here we come!


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Alternative energies, here we come!



Hook a cow up to the thread, it already stinks.


----------



## megamania

Check out PATHFINDERS STORYHOUR

Story with pictures about Eberron and Dragons


----------



## Brain

megamania said:
			
		

> Check out PATHFINDERS STORYHOUR
> 
> Story with pictures about Eberron and Dragons



As long as it takes them away from this thread, I approve.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Bonk
> erm.
> Bump
> Whatever



We're low on gas _and_ the machine broke?

Uh oh.


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> Hook a cow up to the thread, it already stinks.




Already got perfume to mask the odour.


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We're low on gas _and_ the machine broke?
> 
> Uh oh.




abandon thread!


----------



## Jdvn1

Brain said:
			
		

> abandon thread!



We don't have enough power, cap'n!


----------



## Nightcloak

Were is Scotty when we need him. He can fix anything!


----------



## Joker

Why would you need gas if the machine is broken?

I mean, that doesn't make a lick of sense.  A lick I tell you, a lick.  Like.  You know, like.  Yo.


----------



## Brain

Joker said:
			
		

> Why would you need gas if the machine is broken?



To set it on fire.


----------



## Goblyn

*The phone is ringing.*

D-dingding-ding-d-d-dingding bingbingngng. pckw! bddddden bdddan bddddan dddddanba-baabaaaabaaaa - wheeeeeeee!


----------



## Jdvn1

Brain said:
			
		

> To set it on fire.



You made the fire worse!

Worse?  Or better?


----------



## mojo1701

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Were is Scotty when we need him. He can fix anything!




Remember, anything he says, divide it by four.


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You made the fire worse!
> 
> Worse?  Or better?



better


----------



## DaveMage

Brain said:
			
		

> To set it on fire.




Reminds me of my favorite quote:

"If you love someone, set them on fire."


----------



## Jdvn1

Brain said:
			
		

> better



That was a line from a show, but oh well.


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That was a line from a show, but oh well.



Fine, ok, worse.


----------



## Jdvn1

Brain said:
			
		

> Fine, ok, worse.



  The answer is subjective anyway.


----------



## Brain

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Reminds me of my favorite quote:
> 
> "If you love someone, set them on fire."




Well I don't love this thread, thats for sure.  I'd set it on fire all the same.


----------



## Acquana

megamania said:
			
		

> Check out PATHFINDERS STORYHOUR
> 
> Story with pictures about Eberron and Dragons




Hey!  No fair using inane threads to advertise good ones!

...

...


...


So yeah, check out the Drawing a Day Thread.


----------



## jonesy

"I must not bump. Bump is the mind-killer. Bump is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my bump. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the bump has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain."


----------



## Nightcloak

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Remember, anything he says, divide it by four.




Whoot! That means this thread will be up to full steam 75% faster.


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> Well I don't love this thread, thats for sure.  I'd set it on fire all the same.




That's OK. This wittle thread wuves you all da same


----------



## mojo1701

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> That's OK. This wittle thread wuves you all da same




It comforts you in ways a teddy bear can't.


----------



## Jdvn1

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> It comforts you in ways a teddy bear can't.



Maybe not _your_ teddy bear.


----------



## Acquana

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe not _your_ teddy bear.




*shudder*


----------



## megamania

and how goes the hivemind called "bump"?


----------



## megamania

and once more everyone runs away.



Now I know for sure how frankenstien's monster felt.......


----------



## megamania

good nite


----------



## Goblyn

This is not a bump. It is a jackalope. Anyone who says otherwise is trying to toy with your brain and is in need of an immediate lobotomy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goblyn said:
			
		

> This is not a bump. It is a jackalope. Anyone who says otherwise is trying to toy with your brain and is in need of an immediate lobotomy.



Long live the jackalope!


----------



## Brain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> This is not a bump. It is a jackalope. Anyone who says otherwise is trying to toy with your brain and is in need of an immediate lobotomy.



Don't toy with me!


----------



## demiurge1138

Well, if they do, they get a lobotomy.

Want to watch?


----------



## Brain

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Well, if they do, they get a lobotomy.
> 
> Want to watch?



Heavens no!  I find such a procedure disturbing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Observe the brain in its natural habitat...


----------



## trowizilla

Shhhh....

Be bewwy, bewwy quiet. I'm hunting wabbits...


----------



## Jdvn1

Shhhh....

Be bewwy, bewwy quiet. I'm bumping wabbits...


----------



## Nightcloak

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Shhhh....
> 
> Be bewwy, bewwy quiet. I'm bumping wabbits...


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Observe the brain in its natural habitat...



where?


----------



## Jdvn1

Brain said:
			
		

> where?



... In the mirror...!


----------



## megamania

Mirror mirror on the wall
Which is the weirdiest of them all?

BBB      U     U     M      M      PPPPP
B   B     U     U    MM   MM     P      P
BBB       U     U    M  M  M     PPPPP
B    B     U    U     M      M     P
B    B     U    U    M        M    P
BBB       UUUU     M        M    P


----------



## megamania

that was supposed to say bump....


----------



## DaveMage

It's log! It's log!
It's big, it's heavy, it's wood!

It's log! It's log!
It's better than bad - it's good!

(This message brought to you by the Ren & Stimpy archives)


----------



## Brain

The thread didn't fall even halfway down the page overnight.  I'm depressed.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> that was supposed to say bump....



There are
*B*oxes
*U*nder
*M*y
*P*illow!


----------



## megamania

This thread is like a drug-  I hate it, I hate doing it, It's bad but I can't help myself.   bump


----------



## Jdvn1

Take another drag.

Bump.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DaveMage said:
			
		

> It's log! It's log!
> It's big, it's heavy, it's wood!
> 
> It's log! It's log!
> It's better than bad - it's good!



 :\


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Take another drag.



This thread is a drag.


----------



## megamania

For one that dislikes this thread- you seem to support it's rise in power more than anyone else


----------



## Goblyn

It rolls down stairs,
alone in or in pairs.
Rolls over your neighbors dog.

Dress it up like a doll,
Pretend to play ball.
Everyone loves a log!



			
				DaveMage and his chorus of Homonculusolusus...Homomononcol .... Dudes said:
			
		

> It's log! It's log!
> It's big, it's heavy, it's wood!
> 
> It's log! It's log!
> It's better than bad - it's good!
> 
> (This message brought to you by the Ren & Stimpy archives)




So dey, I says; so de*BUMP!*

Oof!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Brain said:
			
		

> This thread is a drag......



......queen.


----------



## megamania

....and it continues......


----------



## Nightcloak

...it is now a part of the OT Forum and culture. For ever waiting for us to return...


----------



## Brain

megamania said:
			
		

> For one that dislikes this thread- you seem to support it's rise in power more than anyone else



Balderdash!


----------



## Jdvn1

*Word Association!*



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> ......queen.



Elizabeth.


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Elizabeth.



II.


----------



## DaveMage

What are we going to do tonight, Brain?


----------



## DaveMage

DaveMage said:
			
		

> What are we going to do tonight, Brain?




...the same thing we do every night?


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> II.




...be or not to be.


----------



## Jdvn1

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> ...be or not to be.



That is the...


----------



## demiurge1138

question?


----------



## mojo1701

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> question?




Answer.


----------



## Nightcloak

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Answer.




... in the form of a question...


----------



## mojo1701

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> ... in the form of a question...




What is the Answer?


----------



## Nightcloak

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> What is the Answer?




42?


----------



## Jdvn1

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> 42?



24.


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 24.



seven


----------



## megamania

Boards seem slow today.  Even the bump thread is static.


----------



## mojo1701

megamania said:
			
		

> Boards seem slow today.  Even the bump thread is static.




That IS a problem.

Oh, and BUMP.


----------



## Brain

megamania said:
			
		

> Boards seem slow today.  Even the bump thread is static.



not static enough.  lets shoot for stasis


----------



## the Jester

This thing's still going??


----------



## Joker

the Jester said:
			
		

> This thing's still going??




Apparently.  Fourteen pages on and these monkeys still haven't answered my original question.


----------



## Jdvn1

Brain said:
			
		

> seven



Days.


----------



## Jdvn1

Joker said:
			
		

> Apparently.  Fourteen pages on and these monkeys still haven't answered my original question.



Yes.

Happy?


----------



## Brain

the Jester said:
			
		

> This thing's still going??



it just won't die. persistent bugger


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> it just won't die. persistent bugger




I get the feeling it will be shut down before it falls away...


----------



## Jdvn1

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> I get the feeling it will be shut down before it falls away...



It'll take a while for that.


----------



## Nightcloak

Joker said:
			
		

> Apparently.  Fourteen pages on and these monkeys still haven't answered my original question.





... And when the thread does get shut down we can start a second thread to answer the question.


----------



## Jdvn1

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> ... And when the thread does get shut down we can start a second thread to answer the question.



That reminds me of the treants from the LotR movie.  Take forever to do anything.


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That reminds me of the treants from the LotR movie.  Take forever to do anything.



Indeed


----------



## Joker

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Happy?




Technically, that's not an aswer to the *original* question .


----------



## demiurge1138

What, 42?

Or has someone already said that?


----------



## megamania

54?


----------



## the Jester

8500!!


----------



## DaveMage

the Jester said:
			
		

> 8500!!




Only 23,000 more to go 'til you catch Crothian...


----------



## Brain

Joker said:
			
		

> Technically, that's not an aswer to the *original* question .



The original question shall not be uttered again.  It is forbidden.


----------



## Nightcloak

Thus came the words of the great founder...



			
				Joker said:
			
		

> Haven't been too active in the boards in the past years but I was wondering when the last time was when we had a Bump-thread?
> 
> You know, the type of thread where people come and come up with imaginative ways of saying 'bump' for no other reason then to keep the thread alive.
> 
> Anyone remember?


----------



## demiurge1138

No.


----------



## Nightcloak

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> No.




Well, there was this thread:  Bump


----------



## The Shaman

Bump-digitty!

That would be my standard thread-bump post.


----------



## The Shaman

I am Jack's inane thread bump.

That would be my variant thread bump. That's all I got.


----------



## Brain

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Thus came the words of the great founder...



Now you've done it


----------



## megamania

bump the la-la


----------



## Krieg

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> What, 42?




That's the answer....but what is the question?


----------



## Jdvn1

Joker said:
			
		

> Technically, that's not an aswer to the *original* question .



Just because it doesn't make sense doesn't mean it's not an answer.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> 54?



867-5309


----------



## megamania

We all know the answer but we are getting the question wrong.   Damn that tv game show...it confuses me.  Answer then give the question...win millions on TV...


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 867-5309




I knew a jenny or two that I would have wanted to bump....  

How goes the eberron character Jdvn1?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I knew a jenny or two that I would have wanted to bump....
> 
> How goes the eberron character Jdvn1?





Well, but... too many choices to choose from.     Also, I'm a rookie to Eberron, so histories require a bit of research.


----------



## megamania

Good to know you care enough to make it work within the world itself.  If you need help just give a yell.

Confirmed at this point are a human ninja and a human cleric.   Several others are hoping to join but have yet to do characters or backgrounds.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Good to know you care enough to make it work within the world itself.  If you need help just give a yell.
> 
> Confirmed at this point are a human ninja and a human cleric.   Several others are hoping to join but have yet to do characters or backgrounds.



Well, the last character I came up with wasn't... It was an Elf from a noble family and, apparently, that's not too likely since I didn't want to have fought in the war.  I'm probably going to come up with and toss a lot of ideas...


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the last character I came up with wasn't... It was an Elf from a noble family and, apparently, that's not too likely since I didn't want to have fought in the war.  I'm probably going to come up with and toss a lot of ideas...




With some thought and imagination it can work.

You grew up on the elven island thus never were you in the war.  Now that the war is over- the elves are curious about what is happening.  What happened in Cyre?  Could it be repeated as a weapon against them?  So you become a spy as much as anything.

Could be an overly protective parent kept you from the war but the parent has changed their mind about travel now that the war is over or has died thus no longer restricting your travel.

Getting really crazy-  you came to the country but were captured during the first battle and enslaved/imprisoned.  You were only recently released.

So long as it can be explained and doesn't effect game balance I'm generally good with it.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> With some thought and imagination it can work.
> 
> You grew up on the elven island thus never were you in the war.  Now that the war is over- the elves are curious about what is happening.  What happened in Cyre?  Could it be repeated as a weapon against them?  So you become a spy as much as anything.
> 
> Could be an overly protective parent kept you from the war but the parent has changed their mind about travel now that the war is over or has died thus no longer restricting your travel.
> 
> Getting really crazy-  you came to the country but were captured during the first battle and enslaved/imprisoned.  You were only recently released.
> 
> So long as it can be explained and doesn't effect game balance I'm generally good with it.



My family was supposedly supposed to be established in Khorvaire, though.  Also, I didn't know about Cyre at the time.

... Actually, that character never got off the ground.  Could I use him, maybe?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My family was supposedly supposed to be established in Khorvaire, though.  Also, I didn't know about Cyre at the time.
> 
> ... Actually, that character never got off the ground.  Could I use him, maybe?




ouch!  you are new to the setting.  Cyre is the THE event of the last 5 years.  Sure.  Just figure out the history and go for it.  I can help critique and work out the wrinkles if any arise.


----------



## megamania

Just to keep the thread on track-  Cyre was "Bumped" off.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> ouch!  you are new to the setting.  Cyre is the THE event of the last 5 years.  Sure.  Just figure out the history and go for it.  I can help critique and work out the wrinkles if any arise.



Yeah, I know.  I needed an "Eberron in five minutes" section of the book or something.  "Big Dragons!  Big boom!  Scary!"

Thanks!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Just to keep the thread on track-  Cyre was "Bumped" off.



  Makes it sound like an accident.  This bump isn't an accident, though.

Bumparoonie, Neighborino!


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know.  I needed an "Eberron in five minutes" section of the book or something.  "Big Dragons!  Big boom!  Scary!"
> 
> Thanks!




pages 8-9 of the campaign book the ten things you need to know

1 If it exists in D&D, then it has a place in Eberron
2  Tone and Attitude  (few restrictions of alignment   run game like an action movie)
3  A world of Magic  technology = magic
4  A world of Adventure  self explained
5  The Last War has ended- sort of.   War is over but now begins the Cold War
6  The Five Nations  The human nations that make up most of the continent
7  A world of Intrigue  Cold War and constant threats against world peace
8  Dragonmark Dynasties  They are above nations in many ways
9  Dragonshards  strange cyrstals that boost magic, psionics and dragonmarks
10 New Races  There are four common races new to Eberron  Warforged, Changlings, Shifters and the Kalashtar


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Makes it sound like an accident.  This bump isn't an accident, though.
> 
> Bumparoonie, Neighborino!




There are accidents and there are accidents.  We sneeze and we have a runny nose.  A god sneezes and 10,000 people scream "I was Slimed" and/or "we're not worthy"


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> pages 8-9 of the campaign book the ten things you need to know



Maybe that's too short.  No Cyre listed.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> There are accidents and there are accidents.  We sneeze and we have a runny nose.  A god sneezes and 10,000 people scream "I was Slimed" and/or "we're not worthy"



... I don't think I want to know what would make a god sneeze.

I just noticed your avatar is Calvin and Hobbes.  V. cool.


----------



## the Jester

Can't believe this pointless thread is still alive!  

I mean, c'mon folks, don't you all have something better to do?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe that's too short.  No Cyre listed.




It is listed under The Five Nations.  I sorta skipped over it.  'course now it's the four nations isn't it?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I don't think I want to know what would make a god sneeze.
> 
> I just noticed your avatar is Calvin and Hobbes.  V. cool.




Yeah-  I got tired of the pheonix image.  I miss ol' Calvin and his stuffed tigger but Waterson may have had a point.  He quit the series to avoid producing poor quality stuff.   I wish more stuff had his wit and insight.  Foxtrot is about the only one I read now faithfully (whenever I do read the cartoon page)

As for the Avatar-  I sense changing it again soon.  The image is too small to stand out.


----------



## megamania

the Jester said:
			
		

> Can't believe this pointless thread is still alive!
> 
> I mean, c'mon folks, don't you all have something better to do?




we mix in other stuff but thankyou for reminding me of the thread's purpose-


bump.


----------



## megamania

I like to think of the Bump thread as a hivemind but with less history and taste.....


----------



## megamania

Now I think it is sleepy time.  Good night


----------



## Joker

Fine, anyone laugh their ass off when they saw the dubbed trailer of High Tension?

Has anyone seen any of the following movies?  If so, which had the best end-credits?

Zebraman, Nobody Knows, Code 46, Unlucky Monkey, Old Boy and Bin-Jib (Goes by the name of 3-Iron in the States.  I know, like wtf man, that's not even a direct translation)


----------



## Evilhalfling

Joker said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen any of the following movies?  If so, which had the best end-credits?
> 
> Zebraman, Nobody Knows, Code 46, Unlucky Monkey, Old Boy and Bin-Jib (Goes by the name of 3-Iron in the States.  I know, like wtf man, that's not even a direct translation)




nope. Bump


----------



## Brain

Joker said:
			
		

> Fine, anyone laugh their ass off when they saw the dubbed trailer of High Tension?
> 
> Has anyone seen any of the following movies?  If so, which had the best end-credits?
> 
> Zebraman, Nobody Knows, Code 46, Unlucky Monkey, Old Boy and Bin-Jib (Goes by the name of 3-Iron in the States.  I know, like wtf man, that's not even a direct translation)



Haven't heard of any of those.


----------



## Joker

Twilight Samurai, Spring Summer Fall Winter and Spring, Pi??????

Come on people.

High Tension Trailer (Dubbed, hihi)


----------



## megamania

uh....nope


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> It is listed under The Five Nations.  I sorta skipped over it.  'course now it's the four nations isn't it?



I ended up with a totally different character, anyway.


----------



## megamania

I'm headed there now to check it all out.   I have a full week of Eberronese.  I have my gaming group's Eberron Storyhour to do up, My Pathfinder's Story hour to do up and begin to flesh out the plot map I created for the adventure of Chaos Effect.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm headed there now to check it all out.   I have a full week of Eberronese.  I have my gaming group's Eberron Storyhour to do up, My Pathfinder's Story hour to do up and begin to flesh out the plot map I created for the adventure of Chaos Effect.



Fun stuff!

I think I just squeaked in as player #6, but some of the ealier people didn't finish their characters, I think.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Fun stuff!
> 
> I think I just squeaked in as player #6, but some of the ealier people didn't finish their characters, I think.





Yup-  you are #6.  I gotta go.  Stupid work thing.  Back tonight after 11:45


----------



## Brain

the Jester said:
			
		

> Can't believe this pointless thread is still alive!
> 
> I mean, c'mon folks, don't you all have something better to do?



Yeah, listen to the Jester.  This thread is pointless.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

That's why it keeps going! NO POINTS MEANS ROUND!  Which means it just keeps on bumping it's way down the hill of insanity we call EN World.


----------



## mojo1701

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> That's why it keeps going! NO POINTS MEANS ROUND!  Which means it just keeps on bumping it's way down the hill of insanity we call EN World.




Sure as hell fun.


----------



## megamania

my turn-  bump!


Then I have to go and do my storyhours.  I'm getting behind.

Creation Schema-  who is hunting who in the Talenta Plains?

The Pathfinders-  Darn those aberrations with monk skills

The Chaos Effect PbP-  take visualized villians and NPCs and get them statted for Sunday's beginning episode.

Strikeforce and Darksun have to wait...again :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Did I hear something?

Oh, it was a bump.


----------



## megamania

I heard it!  I heard it!  It was a bump!  It was!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Crichey!  That's a bump if I ever saw one!


----------



## Mystery Man

wierd beeping sound.


----------



## jonesy

When a bump falls in a forest and lands on a mime does anyone care whether it makes a sound?


----------



## Mystery Man

sort of a wet, smacking thud


----------



## Mystery Man

followed by a kind of slurping sucking sound as if something large were sinking into something gooey.


----------



## Mystery Man

slowly.


----------



## Brain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> That's why it keeps going! NO POINTS MEANS ROUND!  Which means it just keeps on bumping it's way down the hill of insanity we call EN World.



Hmmm.  Maybe this thread needs a point so that it will end?  Never thought of it that way.  Wait, this must be a trick!


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Maybe this thread needs a point so that it will end?  Never thought of it that way.  Wait, this must be a trick!




Hmmm... no.


----------



## jonesy

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Mmmm... cookies.



Fixed.


----------



## mojo1701

jonesy said:
			
		

> Fixed.




Mmm... sometimes cookies...


----------



## Jdvn1

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Mmm... sometimes cookies...



Mmm... squirrels.


----------



## ASH

They have the tasty-est nuts.


----------



## Jdvn1

Which go BUMP when they hit the ground...


----------



## Brain

ASH said:
			
		

> They have the tasty-est nuts.



really?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

And bumping nuts roll down hills cause they have no points!  Yay!


----------



## Jdvn1

I think the bumping nuts would roll anyway.

Unless they got caught in the grass.


----------



## megamania

This is halfway down the page.  That's just not right.

Bump alert


----------



## Brain

megamania said:
			
		

> This is halfway down the page.  That's just not right.



Oh, but it is.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Stop trying to bang points onto my nuts!  You can try and bump them on there, but no banging!  Nuts are tasty treats to be bumped and not banged you hear me?!?!

Teehehehe...bump


----------



## Brain

Joker said:
			
		

> Brain's Unholy Bumpthread.



It surely is unholy, but it isn't mine!  I am its enemy!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Muahahahaha!!!  *bump* >hack, hack< *bump* >hack, cough<


----------



## mojo1701

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Muahahahaha!!!  *bump* >hack, hack< *bump* >hack, cough<




My dog's got that. I can give you his pills.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Brain's Unholy Bumpthread.????

this makes me want to stop bumping - 
It works better as a simple bump thread.


		Code:
	

 Who Posted?
Total Posts: 608
User Name 	Posts
Brain             114
Frukathka        71
megamania       61
mojo1701         52
Jdvn1              46
Nightcloak        24
Lady_Acoma         23
jonesy             17
Joker             17
demiurge1138    13


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Who cares?!!!!!

BUMPIN' the night away!


----------



## RustyHalo

my bump is bigger'n your bump


----------



## Angel Tarragon

RustyHalo said:
			
		

> my bump is bigger'n your bump



This one is is a bigger BUMP!


----------



## Brain

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Brain's Unholy Bumpthread.????
> 
> this makes me want to stop bumping -




Then maybe it is a good name.  Time will tell.


----------



## mojo1701

BUMP


----------



## Angel Tarragon

thump. thump. thump.

"Hey what's that noise?"

bump. bump. bump.

"What's that strange noise?"

bump. bump.

"Its getting louder. What could it possibly be?"

BUMP!

<shrill shrieking noise>

<man's heart explodes and silence fills the void>


----------



## Jdvn1

... Ouch.


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Ouch.



See the pain the thread causes?


----------



## The Shaman

I am Jack's thread bump.


----------



## Jdvn1

Brain said:
			
		

> See the pain the thread causes?



It's a good hurt.


----------



## jsewell

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Then what do our taxes pay for?



to kill innocent children


----------



## Evilhalfling

jsewell said:
			
		

> to kill innocent children




But I wanted to do that!


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> This is halfway down the page.  That's just not right.
> 
> Bump alert




It happened again!


----------



## Brain

megamania said:
			
		

> It happened again!



sweet


----------



## Jdvn1

Bitter.


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bitter.



touche


----------



## megamania

butter


----------



## megamania

Parkey


----------



## Jdvn1

Marmelade.


----------



## mojo1701

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Marmelade.




Jam.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rock.


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Rock.




Paper. I win!


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Paper. I win!



Not against my explosive rock.


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not against my explosive rock.



To continue my nay-saying ways, I dislike R-P-S as well.


----------



## Goblyn

Brain said:
			
		

> To continue my nay-saying ways, I dislike R-P-S as well.




How can you dislike r-p-s? It's the mst balanced ... well, except if you use the 'Exploding' supplement from JDVN1 Games, then rock becomes very broken.

But the core rules are solid.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rock-Fire-Stick is the one true game 

my hat of R-P-S know no limit.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> How can you dislike r-p-s? It's the mst balanced ... well, except if you use the 'Exploding' supplement from JDVN1 Games, then rock becomes very broken.
> 
> But the core rules are solid.



Well, if you slap the "Exploding" template on everything, it's all balanced!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Exploding Baby Bunnies Makes Babette Babble All Day Long.


----------



## Brain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> How can you dislike r-p-s? It's the mst balanced ... well, except if you use the 'Exploding' supplement from JDVN1 Games, then rock becomes very broken.
> 
> But the core rules are solid.



I guess I dislike the common implementation of r-p-s where there are timing issues among live people.  I also dislike the "strategy" involved - too nebulous.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I like cockroach, foot, nuclear bomb better....but a good bump takes all...


That is the unholy and mighty power of the BUMP fear it's wrath!


----------



## Jdvn1

... Ow!  I just BUMPed my foot on the chair...


----------



## demiurge1138

Wait... bumping baby Buddha?

Holy Bumping Baby Buddha, Batman!


----------



## Brain

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Wait... bumping baby Buddha?
> 
> Holy Bumping Baby Buddha, Batman!



Bah!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Come on Brain, you know you want to bump it like they bump it on the discovery channel...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Come on Brain, you know you want to bump it like they bump it on the discovery channel...



Someone has been listenening to a little too much of The Bloodhound Gang!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Teehehehe...but I like that song!  And I could rattle off several other things I listen to that are much worse, course then I could counter my own arguments with others I listen to that are on the other end.....I'm weird.


Oh and Bump!


----------



## Evilhalfling

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Someone has been listenening to a little too much of The Bloodhound Gang!




I only listen to them when Im angry - Its great angry music. 
plus my wife dislikes most of their songs. 

Thump!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Teehehehe...but I like that song!  And I could rattle off several other things I listen to that are much worse, course then I could counter my own arguments with others I listen to that are on the other end.....I'm weird.
> 
> 
> Oh and Bump!



It's a cool song.  But never repeat it again.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's a cool song.  But never repeat it again.




But...but...why?  *pouts* Now I'm sad....I must bump to feel better....

Bump


----------



## Jdvn1

It's too addictive a song!


----------



## megamania

bumping in to say hi and see what is up


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hehehe...kinda like bumping then isn't it?


----------



## megamania

bumpzactly!


----------



## Jdvn1

Did someone say BUMP?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I certainly hope someone did, if not BUMP!


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, thank you for making that blatantly clear!


----------



## megamania

its a long way from Michigan to vermont....did I hear you say dump?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, thank you for making that blatantly clear!



I live to serve.


----------



## Jdvn1

Actually, it was *BUMP*.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I live to serve.



Can I hold you to that?


----------



## megamania

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I live to serve.




      




servants are fun


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> servants are fun



She's serving me!  Get your own servant!


----------



## megamania

wenches are all alike


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> wenches are all alike



Nah, I treat mine well.

... Or maybe I'm just saying that so I don't lose mine.


----------



## megamania

is that what I have been doing wrong all this time?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Can I hold you to that?



Sadly I have to admit that most of the time it is very true so yes you probably can...


----------



## megamania

it's late.  I'm gonna check on the PbP and Storyhours then call it a nite.  Have a good 'un.


----------



## lonesoldier

megamania said:
			
		

> it's late.  I'm gonna check on the PbP and Storyhours then call it a nite.  Have a good 'un.




PROVE IT!


----------



## demiurge1138

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> PROVE IT!



YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE PROOF!


----------



## DaveMage

I think all of you need to get more sleep.

Posting after midnight - imagine!


----------



## megamania

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> PROVE IT!




I'm back.  And I see you had responded to the last update.


----------



## megamania

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I think all of you need to get more sleep.
> 
> Posting after midnight - imagine!





no what I need is help.  I was here until nearly 2:30 am, slept, got up, got lunch for the kids and here I am already.  I am so addicted as of late....


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Sadly I have to admit that most of the time it is very true so yes you probably can...



Yay!  Lady Acoma is my personal servant-girl!


----------



## Nightcloak

WOW.

I go away for a week and this thread is still going!


----------



## Nightcloak

Oh. And because it has been a week...

BUMP!


----------



## Jdvn1

Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## megamania

There's a few whom still worship this thread daily.


----------



## Jdvn1

... People worship threads?


----------



## megamania

daily


----------



## Jdvn1

That is so, so scary.


----------



## megamania

and I bow to the great and all mighty EN World....


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That is so, so scary.



I agree.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

And yet it keeps us bumping and driving you crazy Brain so I see only humor in it...


----------



## Evilhalfling

That was close I almost bumped something.
or almost didn't.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

So....try again?  Only make SURE you bump into something..?


----------



## Jdvn1

Nothing is ever bumped here!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Then how is one to serve if one cannot bump as well?


----------



## Brain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> And yet it keeps us bumping and driving you crazy Brain so I see only humor in it...



Fighting against this thread keeps me sane, I think.


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> Fighting against this thread keeps me sane, I think.




You just keep on telling yourself that.


hehehe...


----------



## Nightcloak

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Then how is one to serve if one cannot bump as well?




*Insert 80's new wave music*



We can bump if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't bump and if they don't bump
Well they're no friends of mine
I say, we can go where we want to
A place where they will never find
And we can act like we come from out of this world
Leave the real one far behind
And we can bump


We can bump when we want to
The night is young and so am I
And we can dress real neat from our hats to our feet
And surprise 'em with the victory cry

Say, we can bump if want to
If we don't nobody will
And you can bump real rude and totally removed
And I can bump like an imbecile

And we can bump
​


----------



## Lady_Acoma

We can bump...

Everybody likes to bump.


----------



## mojo1701

We demand bumping, then more bumping, followed by bumping of the third kind...


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Then how is one to serve if one cannot bump as well?



Well, I expect you to bump...


----------



## megamania

bump (even though it is currently on the very top    )


----------



## Jdvn1

Good a reason as any, right?


----------



## megamania

oh so true!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I expect you to bump...



Oh good, had me very worried there for a minute....a life serving without bumping.  *shudders*


----------



## DaveMage

So, do you people sleep during the day, or what?


----------



## Brain

DaveMage said:
			
		

> So, do you people sleep during the day, or what?



The people sleep, the thread does not.  (Unfortunately)


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Oh good, had me very worried there for a minute....a life serving without bumping.  *shudders*



Bump like your life depends on it!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

DaveMage said:
			
		

> So, do you people sleep during the day, or what?




No, no, no....we bump.   Bumping all day long keeps the doctor away.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bump like your life depends on it!




Eek!  I live to serve!  *bumps like a maniac, maniac out of control...*


----------



## jonesy

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No, no, no....we bump.   Bumping all day long keeps the doctor away.



Away from what? My chokolates? I wouldn't want a doctor to get his nasty handses on my precious chokolates, no no no.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

We need more bumping!!!  Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## DaveMage

*Casts _sleep _ spell on Lady Acoma*

Get some rest. 

You know, if you haven't got your health, you haven't got anything...


----------



## megamania

DaveMage said:
			
		

> So, do you people sleep during the day, or what?




sleep?   what's that?


If I get four hours I'm good to go.   10 over three days works also.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bump like your life depends on it!





Bump therefore I am....


----------



## megamania

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No, no, no....we bump.   Bumping all day long keeps the doctor away.




gotta hate those head-shrinkers


----------



## megamania

DaveMage said:
			
		

> *Casts _sleep _ spell on Lady Acoma*
> 
> Get some rest.
> 
> You know, if you haven't got your health, you haven't got anything...




no health here....but I got bills.  Bills prove I have no health.   Shot me and get it over with.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

DaveMage said:
			
		

> *Casts _sleep _ spell on Lady Acoma*
> 
> Get some rest.
> 
> You know, if you haven't got your health, you haven't got anything...




Um, so I shouldn't tell you that the reason I can stay up all night and bump all day is because I don't have my health anyway so I might as well spend my time bumping to make up for it?

Oh and BUMP!


----------



## Goblyn

Hey, what's that over there?

bump.

...

What? Somebody's bumping things over here. Are you gonna post, or what?


----------



## Evilhalfling

ReBump


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Hey, what's that over there?
> 
> bump.
> 
> ...
> 
> What? Somebody's bumping things over here. Are you gonna post, or what?



Sure, why not?

BUMPAGE.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Oh and BUMP!



Did you remember to mention _BUMP!_?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did you remember to mention _BUMP!_?




I don't remember for sure so I will BUMP! just to be positive...and why not throw in a bump for good measure...


----------



## Jdvn1

Yes, you can't over-bump.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

However under - BUMP!ing is a horrible thing...


----------



## DaveMage

All and all it's just another BUMP in the wall...




			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um, so I shouldn't tell you that the reason I can stay up all night and bump all day is because I don't have my health anyway so I might as well spend my time bumping to make up for it?




Well, in that case....nevermind.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Please excuse my ignorance, but what exactly IS bumping and what function does it serve?


----------



## Darkness

When you reply to a thread, it's pushed to the top of the forum index (which by default sorts threads by date of last reply). Sometimes, someone has nothing to add to a thread but still replies to push it up so people are more likely to see the thread.


----------



## megamania

Hey Darkness-  a Darksun fan?  Awesome.   Or do you just hate gnomes?



oh- and bump


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Please excuse my ignorance, but what exactly IS bumping and what function does it serve?



This is a BUMP and it serves to put this thread at the top of the page (for now).


----------



## Jdvn1

That bump is just too colorful for its own good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Why, thank you!


----------



## megamania

Bump with rainbow sprinkles


----------



## Angel Tarragon

RAINBOW!!


----------



## megamania

BUMP in chocolate sprinkles


----------



## megamania

Does it show my part-time job involves ice cream?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

oh, hey ICE-CREAM! 

<yum>

I could have used some with my pie!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> oh, hey ICE-CREAM!
> 
> <yum>
> 
> I could have used some with my pie!





50 cents for the extra scoop.   This week as it turns out is a special on Brownie icecream in a cup....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hmmmm, someon'e's making brownies!


----------



## megamania

Lunch today for me consists of Bacon grilled cheese.  Not heart healthy but tasty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Lunch today for me consists of Bacon grilled cheese.  Not heart healthy but tasty.



sounds delicious!


----------



## Brain

megamania said:
			
		

> Lunch today for me consists of Bacon grilled cheese.  Not heart healthy but tasty.



wrapped in bacon?


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> wrapped in bacon?




Wrapped in _buttered-up_ bacon.


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Wrapped in _buttered-up_ bacon.



[bacon]bacon[/bacon]


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This is a BUMP and it serves to put this thread at the top of the page (for now).




Eek!  Girly colors!  Must bleach eyes!  Arrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh!!!

Oh bump .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Are these BUMPING colors okay, Lady Acoma?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Much better for the bumping....are we allowed to bump it like they bump it on the discovery channel yet?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Much better for the bumping....are we allowed to bump it like they bump it on the discovery channel yet?



Gettin' BUMPY  now


----------



## DaveMage

My-oh-my this forum is colorful tonight...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*sings* I've been denied, all the best, ultra bumps!


----------



## Jdvn1

Nobody knows the bumps I've seen...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bumping makes the world go around, the world go around, the world go around...


----------



## DaveMage

I can feel it bumping in the air tonight...

Oh lord!


----------



## Jdvn1

I didn't start the bumping... it was always bumping since the world was bumping...


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nobody knows the bumps I've seen...



Tell it brother


----------



## Jdvn1

Bump, bump, baby.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

You bump me right round baby, right round, like a record baby round, round, round, round...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I don't care if you don't got no legs, bump on your knees!


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:
			
		

> Hey Darkness-  a Darksun fan?  Awesome.   Or do you just hate gnomes?



 Both, though the quote is more due to the latter.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

That wasn't a bump in the night was it?  Oh wait, it was....and it was me doing it.  Silly me!


----------



## wingsandsword

Oops, sorry.  Looks like I Bumped into you here.


----------



## Jdvn1

It's okay, just be careful not to bump again...


----------



## The Shaman

Bump-diggity!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Gettin' BUMPY with it!


----------



## Brain

I tried to ignore this thread in hopes that it would go away.  It hasn't.


----------



## Jdvn1

You cannot avoid the bump.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You cannot avoid the bump.




But really what kind of sane personey type thingie would want to?  Or is that insane...?  Wait, what am I again?  Does anybody know?


----------



## DaveMage

Wait...who are you?

Why is everyone looking strangely at me?

Aaugh!!!!  Spiders!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Quote:
Originally Posted by megamania
Hey Darkness- a Darksun fan? Awesome. Or do you just hate gnomes? 

Both, though the quote is more due to the latter.
__________________
"The best gnomes were in Dark Sun." --GRAOUH !!! (WotC boards)


Do you also go by the name of Gallard or The Shadow King?


----------



## megamania

Brain said:
			
		

> I tried to ignore this thread in hopes that it would go away.  It hasn't.




darn bumpity right it didn't!


----------



## megamania

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> But really what kind of sane personey type thingie would want to?  Or is that insane...?  Wait, what am I again?  Does anybody know?




something that bumps


----------



## megamania

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Wait...who are you?
> 
> Why is everyone looking strangely at me?
> 
> Aaugh!!!!  Spiders!!!!!




fly is open again


----------



## mojo1701

megamania said:
			
		

> fly is open again




XYZ! Close up shop! Close up shop!


----------



## Brain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> But really what kind of sane personey type thingie would want to?  Or is that insane...?  Wait, what am I again?  Does anybody know?



This thread is insane, that is for sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Brain said:
			
		

> This thread is insane, that is for sure.



BUMPING to stay sane!


----------



## mojo1701

Frukathka said:
			
		

> BUMPING to stay sane!




And warm.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> BUMPING to stay sane!





I'm pretty positive that hasn't worked for me properly....but it's fun so who cares?  YAY!

Bump! Bump! Bump! Bump! Bump!


----------



## Jdvn1

I think bumping is having the opposite effect...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yay!  Bring on the bump then!


----------



## Joker

The only way to end this thread is to bring up a religious debate.

You have no idea how tempted I am .


----------



## DaveMage

Joker said:
			
		

> The only way to end this thread is to bring up a religious debate.
> 
> You have no idea how tempted I am .




Actually, the mods lately have tended to delete derailing posts rather than close the thread.

It looks like the bumping will continue as long as we have the energy to do so...


----------



## mojo1701

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Actually, the mods lately have tended to delete derailing posts rather than close the thread.
> 
> It looks like the bumping will continue as long as we have the energy to do so...




Y'know what I hate about the government?

Just kidding.

BUMP!


----------



## megamania

Religious and political comments are to be bumped off readily.  Thankyou.







and bump


----------



## Evilhalfling

whipBUMPbong


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bumpity, bumpity, bump, bump, Bump!  Bumpity, bumpity, bump, bump, bump.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Bumpity, bumpity, bump, bump, Bump!  Bumpity, bumpity, bump, bump, bump.



Is there a theme here?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Um....yesh tere ist..?


----------



## Jdvn1

Gee, I wonder what that would be.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*shakes her head innocently*  I know nothing, I only bump here....


----------



## Jdvn1

I guess the mystery will go unsolved.  Until then, I'll help bump too!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Obligatory daily BUMP!


----------



## IronWolf

Bump!

Hey, who put that there?


----------



## megamania

Here I am again....bump


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hollybuuuuuuummmmmmmp!  Hollybump fevor!


----------



## Brain

Die, thread, die!


----------



## DaveMage

It's an obsession.

We're all crazy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Maybe if I BUMP hard enough, it'll kill the thread?


----------



## mojo1701

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe if I BUMP hard enough, it'll kill the thread?




We've been bumping for weeks, and it's only getting stronger.


----------



## DaveMage

The sad thing is, I have been so proud of my original World's Largest Dungeon thread, which, after weeks and weeks had garnered over 700 replies - one of the largest threads ever in General.  (Piratecat's story hour is the ultimate longevity thread, with over 1500 posts, I believe.)

Anyway, along comes this thread which gets to 700 replies in a matter of days.

*sigh*

Nothing like humble pie for dessert.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

heheheheeeeeee......BUMP.....hahahahahahaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

DaveMage said:
			
		

> The sad thing is, I have been so proud of my original World's Largest Dungeon thread, which, after weeks and weeks had garnered over 700 replies - one of the largest threads ever in General.  (Piratecat's story hour is the ultimate longevity thread, with over 1500 posts, I believe.)
> 
> Anyway, along comes this thread which gets to 700 replies in a matter of days.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Nothing like humble pie for dessert.




I think your problem is that you are not getting enough bump in your diet.  *nods helpfully*  Must add more bump....


----------



## Jdvn1

Yes, BUMPing is part of a balanced breakfast.


----------



## mojo1701

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, BUMPing is part of a balanced breakfast.




Well, not those "balanced breakfasts" they show on TV. Seriously, who eats a bowl of cereal AND fruit AND juice AND waffles or pancakes? I could, but after that, I could hear my doctor cringe, and I'm already in the red as it is (even more so since I'm only 18 years old).


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, those breakfasts aren't very healthy...


----------



## Nightcloak

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, those breakfasts aren't very healthy...




That is why I like to go camping. I have it on good authority that there are no calories to a large breakfast while camping    


Hmm... Bacon...


----------



## Nightcloak

Oh...

It's been a couple of days.

So BUMP


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Who cares about calories when we are bumping?


----------



## Joker

Just saw Star Wars: ROTS

Somebody owes me the last two and half hours of my life back.

Nump.  Vump.  Gump.

Sigh, screw it.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Joker said:
			
		

> Sigh, screw it.




No, no, no...BUMP it!


----------



## DragonSword

Hmmm... Chewy...


----------



## Jdvn1

Bumping is chewy?

Sorry you didn't like RotS, Joker!


----------



## DragonSword

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bumping is chewy?
> 
> Sorry you didn't like RotS, Joker!



 Hell, yeah, bumping is chewy!


----------



## Jdvn1

DragonSword said:
			
		

> Hell, yeah, bumping is chewy!



Hm.  Live and learn.


----------



## DragonSword

Hey, I'm in a weird mood. Everything's chewy today!


----------



## Jdvn1

DragonSword said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm in a weird mood. Everything's chewy today!



Seen a little too much Star Wars?


----------



## DaveMage

...or just thinking about caramel?

Mmmm...caramel.


----------



## DragonSword

Jus' realised the Star Wars link, but no. The food thing might be part of it - I spent all day sat around raiding the fridge, pigging on food, and trying to get some writing done, so yep, must be food...


----------



## Evilhalfling

Bumping burns calories.


----------



## DragonSword

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Bumping burns calories.



 Yep. Getting some good exercise today.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I like bumping better then eating...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

B...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

...U...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

...M...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

...P!

shew, what a workout!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

You cheated!  You put two in the last post and not just one and then another one!  CHEATER!

Oi...bumping for losers needs to be written soon, not enough people bump.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

heh. whatever, better than bench pressing!


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms

By the way, some of you may not be aware, but...
Underwriter's Labratories recently released a study which indicates that:
Meaningless posts designed to keep a discussion thread alive, Or "bumps," can cause
Premature aging, cancer, and hightened gullability.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> By the way, some of you may not be aware, but...
> Underwriter's Labratories recently released a study which indicates that:
> Meaningless posts designed to keep a discussion thread alive, Or "bumps," can cause
> Premature aging, cancer, and hightened gullability.




Coooooooolness.  Bump!


----------



## mojo1701

Let's play Post Volleyball. I'll start by serving.

BUMP!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BUMPs volleyball.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*bumps the volley then eeks! as it goes straight up and then flies back at her head running off*

Okay so I can play volleyball and I don't ever Eek in real life, but still....it's funnier this way.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *bumps the volley then eeks! as it goes straight up and then flies back at her head running off*
> 
> Okay so I can play volleyball and I don't ever Eek in real life, but still....it's funnier this way.



 It still went up after it bumping your head!  *bumps it over the net*


----------



## DragonSword

Good Morning Britain Bump


----------



## DaveMage

B.U.M.P. we are.

(Being Unbelievably Malcontent People)


----------



## DragonSword

Well, duh...


----------



## mojo1701

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It still went up after it bumping your head!  *bumps it over the net*




*run up to the net and spike*

...I mean BUMP the ball over.


----------



## Evilhalfling

da bump thread -has passed the old shutdown point Yay! 
Im celebrating by bumping.


----------



## Evilhalfling

nvrmind the old limit was 400 not 800
we are however the longest non-hivemind thread in OFF topic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> nvrmind the old limit was 400 not 800
> we are however the longest non-hivemind thread in OFF topic.



... Well, it's a little hivemindish anyway.


----------



## Brain

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> nvrmind the old limit was 400 not 800
> we are however the longest non-hivemind thread in OFF topic.



This is a disgrace and a sad day.


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> This is a disgrace and a sad day.




No, it isn't. This is a proud and joyous day!

And what is this "Hivemind" that everyone talks about?


----------



## Jdvn1

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> No, it isn't. This is a proud and joyous day!
> 
> And what is this "Hivemind" that everyone talks about?



We are all part of the Hivemind, number 9916.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*Eeks as no one is paying attention to the ball that has been spik...bumped over the net and dives to the ground to get it groaning out*  BUMP!


----------



## Jdvn1

I thought he spiked it but it got stuck in mid-air!  

*bumps it over the net*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

There are things that go BUMP in the night and I BUMP back!


----------



## DaveMage

A bump on my head
Is like a bump in this thread...


(And no, I don't know what that means either.)


----------



## Brain

DaveMage said:
			
		

> A bump on my head
> Is like a bump in this thread...
> 
> 
> (And no, I don't know what that means either.)



It means that this thread is hurting your head.  Bad thread!


----------



## megamania

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> da bump thread -has passed the old shutdown point Yay!
> Im celebrating by bumping.




Sounds like I better get in another bump or two


----------



## Jdvn1

This thread hurts people's brains.  Sorry Brain!


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This thread hurts people's brains.  Sorry Brain!



It feels like I am the volleyball sometimes.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ooooo...Another volleyball!  I must bump it!

*bumps Brain*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*bumps Brain*


----------



## Jdvn1

I don't think Brain appreciates that.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

But he said it first...plus he is the antagonist! 

*bumps brain*


----------



## Brain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> But he said it first...plus he is the antagonist!
> 
> *bumps brain*



Aaaaaah!  What have I gotten myself into?


----------



## Jdvn1

Brain said:
			
		

> Aaaaaah!  What have I gotten myself into?



A volleyball game!

*bumps Brain*


----------



## Evilhalfling

bumps brain straight up for a followup spikiing of the cerebelum


----------



## DaveMage

Well, I don't have anything to "Ask Brain", so I guess I'll *Bump* Brain as well...


----------



## megamania

A bump and nudge later....

P>S>  I don't have to work for 24 hours!    It is good to be free....  to bump.


----------



## Brain

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Well, I don't have anything to "Ask Brain", so I guess I'll *Bump* Brain as well...



maybe ask before using someone as a volleyball?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*spikes Brain over the net*


----------



## mojo1701

*BUMPs Brain back into head*

Two brains for the price of one! Hail my double-intelligence!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Nooooooooooooooooo!!!  How am I supposed to play volleybrain now?!?!

*searches around frantically for something to bump then turns an evil eye on Mojo and bumps him cruely in response to his ruining her game*


----------



## megamania

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Nooooooooooooooooo!!!  How am I supposed to play volleybrain now?!?!
> 
> *searches around frantically for something to bump then turns an evil eye on Mojo and bumps him cruely in response to his ruining her game*




Team player she is not


oh well bump


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> *BUMPs Brain back into head*
> 
> Two brains for the price of one! Hail my double-intelligence!



*eats mojo1701's brain*


----------



## Lady_Acoma

megamania said:
			
		

> Team player she is not
> 
> 
> oh well bump





I am here solely for the purpose of bumping, I did not realize it was a team sport...

BUMP!


----------



## DaveMage

Brain said:
			
		

> *eats mojo1701's brain*




Mmmmm...brains...


Bart: "Dad, you killed the zombie Flanders!"

Homer: "He was a zombie?"


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> *eats mojo1701's brain*




My brain! My precious brain! It never hurt anyone! It never even had the chance.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Who misinformed you that brains were precious?  They are just things to be bumped around and to hide things like money in...

Oh and bump!


----------



## Nightcloak

Bad thread. Bad.

*Bump*

Back to the first page.


----------



## Brain

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Bad thread. Bad.
> 
> *Bump*
> 
> Back to the first page.



Awww man.  I worked hard yesterday getting it off the first page.  I thought it was gone!  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm sorry I abandoned you, Bump Thread!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I must now swear to not only bump everyday in real life, but in the bump thread as well....*puts hand on PHB and swears*

Bumpity, bumpbump, BUMP BUMP!


----------



## Jdvn1

I love the off-topic sub-forum title.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Mwhahahah 
my cunning reverse psycology worked perectly. 
you all dance to my tune, Dance! 

uh oh power trip. 
- hmm to much Dming not enough wife based reality checks - 
luckily she gets back tomorrow.


----------



## Nightcloak

The bump thread is your famiy now! Mwahahaha...

Erp... 

OK. Realitiy checks for evryone.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

My check bounced!  Where do I go to get a reality check reissued?!?!?!    

Hehehe...bump.


----------



## Jdvn1

Natural 1?  I failed my reality check.


----------



## mojo1701

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> My check bounced!  Where do I go to get a reality check reissued?!?!?!
> 
> Hehehe...bump.




Post office. I try to BUMP through the line.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Got it, go to post office, jump higher, harder, longer then anyone else to get the reality check gold.  Okay here I go....

*gets a running start*  Bump!


----------



## DaveMage

Um, yeah...

*backs away slowly*

Security!


----------



## megamania

Been a while since I BUMPED it here


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Been a while since I BUMPED it here



Me too lad! 

Squeaky thread bets the BUMP!


----------



## mojo1701

Some good James Bond/Bumping Titles:

Dr. Bump
From Russia with Bump
Bumpfinger
Thunderbump
You Only Bump Twice
Bumpings are Forever
Live and Let Bump
The Man with the Golden Bump
The Spy who Bumped Me
Moonbumper
For Your Bumps Only
Octobump (Bumppussy doesn't quite work)
A View to a Bump
The Living Bumplights
Licence to Bump
GoldenBump
Tomorrow Never Bumps


----------



## DaveMage

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Some good James Bond/Bumping Titles:
> (Bumppussy doesn't quite work)




Must...not...comment...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Make a Will save DaveMage DC 30, failure indicates that you must comment!


----------



## mojo1701

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Make a Will save DaveMage DC 30, failure indicates that you must comment!




Any modifiers?


----------



## Brain

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Live and Let Bump




Stick to the original, live and let die.


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> Stick to the original, live and let die.




But then we have no bumping.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

We must have the bumping, we just MUST!  Bump I Say!  BUMP!


----------



## Nightcloak

Brain said:
			
		

> Stick to the original, live and let die.




What a Bump-kill


----------



## Lady_Acoma

The bump can Never be killed!


----------



## Goblyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> The bump can Never be killed!




When I hit my head I get one of these.


----------



## Jdvn1

You will be assimilated into the Bump.  Resistance is futile.


----------



## IronWolf

Bumpin' in the morning.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Morning?  It's an evening bump now.


----------



## megamania

A visit to EN World would be incomplete without a simple BUMP!


----------



## Jdvn1

Heck, a visit to EN World would still be incomplete with only one bump!  You need more!


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heck, a visit to EN World would still be incomplete with only one bump!  You need more!





okay


----------



## Lady_Acoma

More bumps we say, not just answering okay.  You must BUMP!

BUMP!


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, you rhymed while BUMPing!  Cool!


----------



## megamania

B  Becoming
U  Utterly
M  Marvelously
P  Popular


Though not a bump I wish to achieve Bumpification through effort and determination.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, you rhymed while BUMPing!  Cool!





The sad thing is I didn't try or notice that till you said something...

 Bump


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> The sad thing is I didn't try or notice that till you said something...
> 
> Bump



 That's not sad, that just means you're a natural.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> B  Becoming
> U  Utterly
> M  Marvelously
> P  Popular
> 
> 
> Though not a bump I wish to achieve Bumpification through effort and determination.



 Wow, sounds very zen.


----------



## DaveMage

For those of you who don't like to read the upper right-hand corner of posts, this is post number 896.

Thank you.


----------



## Jdvn1

You're welcome.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's not sad, that just means you're a natural.





That or the crazy has decided to take over in strange and unusual ways while bumping...

Bumping is fun for me, bumping is fun for you, bump till you drop, and then change the color of your bumping hue...

Bump!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Kick, slash, stab, turn to gore....it's all bumpin man...


----------



## Joker

900!! 

(I'll jack the 1000 too if you don't watch it.)


----------



## DaveMage

Joker said:
			
		

> 900!!





900.

Wow.

That's....amazing.  

And sad.


----------



## JimAde

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Morning?  It's an evening bump now.



 Aint we got bump?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

We Always have bump when I'm around!  *does triumphant super heroic type pose thingie then points running off screaming*
Bump!


----------



## Brain

DaveMage said:
			
		

> 900.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That's....amazing.
> 
> And sad.



Sad indeed


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Brain said:
			
		

> Sad indeed



No, no, no...it is a wonderful day in the world of....*spins around looking lost*  Where the heck am I again?  Oh well, bump.


----------



## Jdvn1

Did I hear a bump in here?


----------



## Jdvn1

Spoiler



BUMP!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did I hear a bump in here?




I dunno...  *listens*  Lemme help with that....

BUMP!


----------



## Jdvn1

Ow!  Are you trying to bump my ears off?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

You have ears???


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, 'ears'.  Frogs have ears too.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I must find a frog, find it's ears, and stick things into them!  Muahahahaha!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I must find a frog, find it's ears, and stick things into them!  Muahahahaha!!!



 ... That's one of the silliest diabolical plans I've ever heard.

Good job.


----------



## Brain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I must find a frog, find it's ears, and stick things into them!  Muahahahaha!!!



I'd like request that you don't stick things in frogs ears.  Also, let this thread go away!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... That's one of the silliest diabolical plans I've ever heard.
> 
> Good job.




I try!   

Bumpity, bump, bump....


----------



## JimAde

Brain said:
			
		

> I'd like request that you don't stick things in frogs ears.  Also, let this thread go away!



 Ahh.  Brain resumes his futile efforts to slay the immortal thread.  Have at thee, free-floating super-ganglion!  Have at thee, I say!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

See, he helps keep it going though by being the antagonist...origionally I posted alot just cause of him...hehehe.


----------



## Jdvn1

What part of "immortal" don't you understand?


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What part of "immortal" don't you understand?



maybe the LOAM TRIM part, or perhaps the TRAIL MOM part


----------



## Brain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> See, he helps keep it going though by being the antagonist...origionally I posted alot just cause of him...hehehe.



Ack!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

See now that's just good entertainment there....

Bump!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BUMP diggity BUMP!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Oooooooo...check out the diggity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BUMP diggity BUMP!


----------



## Jdvn1

Whoa, he switched it up!  He switched it up!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Whoa, he switched it up!  He switched it up!



I most certainly did!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

SWEET!  I wish I could be that cool...but alas, I am but a poor girl lovin loser...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> SWEET!  I wish I could be that cool...but alas, I am but a poor girl lovin loser...



Lady Acoma, you are that cool! Don't let anybody tell you differently!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

But...but...if I am cool, what about the fire....   *whimpers*


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> But...but...if I am cool, what about the fire....   *whimpers*



... You mean blue flames aren't cold?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_FIRE KICKS ARSE!_


----------



## DaveMage

The more you play with fire, the more you get burned...

...or at least the more fire alarms you set off...


----------



## mojo1701

DaveMage said:
			
		

> ...or at least the more fire alarms you set off...




Speaking of which, some kid who paid his buddy $20 to pull the fire alarm while the PM was at their school was fined $705.


----------



## Brain

Ignore the fire.  There is no way it would burn down the thread.


----------



## Jdvn1

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, some kid who paid his buddy $20 to pull the fire alarm while the PM was at their school was fined $705.



 The PM?

My roommates pulled down the fire alarm in our living room because it went off every time we cooked.


----------



## mojo1701

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The PM?
> 
> My roommates pulled down the fire alarm in our living room because it went off every time we cooked.




Prime Minister (his initials are PM, too).

And by pulled, I mean set off.


----------



## Jdvn1

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Prime Minister (his initials are PM, too).
> 
> And by pulled, I mean set off.



 Ah, gotcha.  Canada must be a fun place.  

And I was just recounting another fire story.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> SWEET!  I wish I could be that cool...but alas, I am but a poor girl lovin loser...



 *bops (bumps? ) Lady Acoma on the head*

Don't be silly!  You're cute **and** cool!!


----------



## Masquerade

Flumph.


----------



## DaveMage

GoblinMasquerade said:
			
		

> Flumph.




How dare you be so crass here, Goblin!

This is a BUMP thread, not a *Flumph * thread (praise Lord Flumphalemew).

Flumphs must be treated with the highest love and respect.  But you simply toss out "Flumph" like it's some mere term for raising a thread to the top of a message board.

Well, I have news for you, the Society Urging Reverence of Flumphs (SURF) shall be sending you a letter, you...you...transgressor!!!!

*stomps off indignantly*


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *bops (bumps? ) Lady Acoma on the head*
> 
> Don't be silly!  You're cute **and** cool!!




Yay!  You are So getting a hug when I make it to Gen Con, assuming I make it....stupid illness  *grumbles*

Bump!


----------



## mojo1701

Bump


----------



## Jdvn1

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Bump



 ... Wow, it's been a while since we've had a normal bump... 

It's a classic, though.


----------



## mojo1701

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Wow, it's been a while since we've had a normal bump...
> 
> It's a classic, though.




Damn straight.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'm not straight....so does that mean I should now bump sorta zig zagish?

BUMP!


----------



## megamania

I was without the net for three days ...I need a fix....BUMP


----------



## megamania

ahhhhh....  much better.


----------



## megamania

GoblinMasquerade said:
			
		

> Flumph.




Creature Catalogue is in BOZ's domain.  Not Off Topic


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The PM?
> 
> My roommates pulled down the fire alarm in our living room because it went off every time we cooked.




Sounds like they need to learn how to cook


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*does a little booty wiggle dance*  Bumpin' in the morning, bumpin' in the evening, bumpin' at supper time...


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds like they need to learn how to cook



Thing thing was just too sensitive.  It was kind of stupid.  It'd even happen when boiling water.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay!  You are So getting a hug when I make it to Gen Con, assuming I make it....stupid illness  *grumbles*
> 
> Bump!



 I command Lady Acoma to attend GenCon!  Illness or no!  ... and you have to listen b/c I'm the queen.  

buuuuuuuuuuuuump!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I command Lady Acoma to attend GenCon!  Illness or no!  ... and you have to listen b/c I'm the queen.
> 
> buuuuuuuuuuuuump!



*salutes standing at attention*

But...but...what if I am in the hospital.  And they make me have another catheter and a central line and all that other fun stuff they like to attach or stick into me?  I don't want to drive with a catheter, it's a *beep* to sit up on those *beepin* things.  And yet the nurses always try and make me, and then I who am normally an excellent and thankful/apologetic patient tell them to stick one up themselves and sit up for awhile.  *mutters*  And as a side note, it can hurt if someone decides to walk on your catheter tube, or yank it around for one reason or another...why can't they just let me go pee?  *cries*

Hehehe...the catheter reference was just for you Jdvn...though all of it painfully true.


----------



## DaveMage

*shudder*

(and BUMP)


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *salutes standing at attention*
> 
> But...but...what if I am in the hospital.  And they make me have another catheter and a central line and all that other fun stuff they like to attach or stick into me?  I don't want to drive with a catheter, it's a *beep* to sit up on those *beepin* things.  And yet the nurses always try and make me, and then I who am normally an excellent and thankful/apologetic patient tell them to stick one up themselves and sit up for awhile.  *mutters*  And as a side note, it can hurt if someone decides to walk on your catheter tube, or yank it around for one reason or another...why can't they just let me go pee?  *cries*
> 
> Hehehe...the catheter reference was just for you Jdvn...though all of it painfully true.



 I thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thank you for thinking of me.




Hehehe...anything to disturb a friend!   

Oh yeah... Bump!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Le BUMP!


----------



## Evilhalfling

Das Bump


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Der Bump!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Die Bump!

  But man I hate pinky type colors with a passion...


----------



## Jdvn1

Bumpo!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bumporama!


----------



## Jdvn1

Búmp!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

No fair!  I can never remember how to do that!  Oh well, I can do this...  

Bumpadiggeriedooooo!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

How about...
Búmpådïggërìêdòóôõö?



Spoiler



It's in Character Map, under Accessories->System Tools in your Start Panel, assuming Windows


.


----------



## demiurge1138

This thing is still going?
That's a crime against sanity.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Kay now you are just being evil....

bump


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BUMPÓLÉ!

LA, to get the special characters, you have to copy and paste from MS WOrd or similar program


----------



## Brain

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> This thing is still going?
> That's a crime against sanity.



I agree


----------



## megamania

bumpalicious   ?!?!?


----------



## mojo1701

Sempre bump.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I have already noted that I am insane, so........

BUMP!


----------



## Jdvn1

Do you think we got our point across in this thread yet?


----------



## mojo1701

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you think we got our point across in this thread yet?




Better safe than sorry.

BUMP.


----------



## Jdvn1

Better bump than sorry.

Bump.


----------



## DaveMage

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you think we got our point across in this thread yet?




There is a point?


----------



## JimAde

DaveMage said:
			
		

> There is a point?



 The poin is to hit 1000 posts!

bump


----------



## mojo1701

JimAde said:
			
		

> The poin is to hit 1000 posts!
> 
> bump




SHHHHH!


----------



## DaveMage

We've already programmed the counter to reset at 999 posts....


----------



## Evilhalfling

Trambumbline, Trambumpaline


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ninety-nine bottles of Bump on the wall, ninety-nine bottles of bump!  You take one down and pass it around....


----------



## Nightcloak

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ninety-nine bottles of Bump on the wall, ninety-nine bottles of bump!  You take one down and pass it around....




... Ninety-eight bottles of bump on the wall. 

Ninety-eight bottles of Bump on the wall, ninety-eight bottles of bump!  You take one down and pass it around....


----------



## wingsandsword

DaveMage said:
			
		

> We've already programmed the counter to reset at 999 posts....



Let's test this . . .


----------



## Lady_Acoma

97 Bottles of Beer on the Wall!  Oh wait, I wanted bump not beer, or do I want the beer?  Actually I would rather have a Long Island Iced Tea....

*wanders off yelling*  BUMP!


----------



## Jdvn1

That's a lot of bottles of bump on the wall anyway...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> 97 Bottles of Beer on the Wall!  Oh wait, I wanted bump not beer, or do I want the beer?  Actually I would rather have a Long Island Iced Tea....



<Makes LA a Long Island Iced Tea and hands it to her.>
Here you go!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Klingons go *BUMP* in he night!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <Makes LA a Long Island Iced Tea and hands it to her.>
> Here you go!



 While you're bartendering, can I have a black russian?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> While you're bartendering, can I have a black russian?



<Slides a Black Russian for Jdvn1, and pops open an MGD for himself>


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yay!  Booze and Bumpin'!  Bumpin' and Booze!  YAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Thanks!

If I'm going to drink alcohol, I want it to have a substantial amount of alcohol in it.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

You do? *Hic-bump!*  What about me?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You do? *Hic-bump!*  What about me?



 ... But "If I'm going to drink Lady_Acoma, I want her to have substantial amounts of alcohol in her" just sounds wrong...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Naw, that sounds like perfectly sane and logical reasoning to me....That way you can be pretty sure I'll have been sterilized from whatever I may have or be carrying...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sterilized?! (URRRP!) 
<staggers around>

whoa.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Naw, that sounds like perfectly sane and logical reasoning to me....That way you can be pretty sure I'll have been sterilized from whatever I may have or be carrying...



 But do I want to drink you?  How do you taste?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*nods looking all docterlyish*  Alcohol is commonly used for sterilizing wounds when no better substitute can be found...for example in a tavern after a gun fight.  *nods again then runs around shooting randomly into the air yelling*  

Buuuuummmmmmmmmpppppppp!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *nods looking all docterlyish*  Alcohol is commonly used for sterilizing wounds when no better substitute can be found...for example in a tavern after a gun fight.  *nods again then runs around shooting randomly into the air yelling*



<shrill scream and dives through nearest window>


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <shrill scream and dives through nearest window>



 Oh, it's only a water gun...


----------



## wingsandsword

And now we hit 1000. . . .


----------



## Jdvn1

Yay, a kilo-post!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Taaaaaaabuuummmmmppppppp!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Did you still not figure out how to do other chäracters?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I figured it out, but I also figured that I am to lazy to bother most of the time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did you still not figure out how to do other chäracters?



and caricatures?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> and caricatures?




I can do those, I draw lots of pictures and the beauty is astounding...okay, well maybe not, but I can do caricatures no problem.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> and caricatures?



 Like what?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Like what?



like the number 5 drawn as a face and wearing a hat. 
And no, not a hat of D02.


----------



## Storyteller01

DO THE bump bump bump, bumpbump bump HAMMERTIME!!

old song; so shoot me


----------



## DaveMage

1010.

Well...translated from binary...it's only 10.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sha BUMP!


----------



## JimAde

So I recently realized that you can put any font you want in the FONT tag and it works just fine if you have that font installed.  Therefore the following will look way cooler on my machine than on yours:

bump


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Le Bump!*


----------



## JimAde

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *Le Bump!*




I have Papyrus on my machine! 

Try this:

Bumptious


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bumptation!


----------



## JimAde

Bumptastic!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BUMPlorn!


----------



## JimAde

Frukathka said:
			
		

> BUMPlorn!




Okay, you got me.  I don't have that one on my machine...at work!   I do have Autorealm on my home machine.  Great mapping tool.

I give up.


----------



## mojo1701

You are cordially invited to EN World's 1000th BUMP post celebrations.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> You are cordially invited to EN World's 1000th BUMP post celebrations.



All ready there dude! 
<Sips Long Island Iced Tea>


----------



## Brain

Isn't 1000 enough?  There's no way you'll make it to 10,000.


----------



## Jdvn1

There's a way... if the mods allow it.  But they won't, so.


----------



## JimAde

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> You are cordially invited to EN World's 1000th BUMP post celebrations.




Well done, all well done.

*raises glass in toast*

It took some really gratuitous bumping but we did it.  Thank you and good night.


----------



## DaveMage

Brain said:
			
		

> Isn't 1000 enough?  There's no way you'll make it to 10,000.




10,000?

No, we're going for...
<cue Dr. Evil voice>

One MILLION posts!


----------



## mojo1701

DaveMage said:
			
		

> 10,000?
> 
> No, we're going for...
> <cue Dr. Evil voice>
> 
> One MILLION posts!




*laughs* DaveMage, this is 2005, that amount of posts doesn't even exist! That's like saying, "I want a kajillion-billion posts!" Crothian doesn't even have that many posts!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Shhhhhhh......careful he might hear you and start to get ideas or something!

Um....Bump.


----------



## Jdvn1

When it's that big, the bump isn't really discreet.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Oh sorry, have to learn to work on that...


----------



## Aeson

you guys and gals have yet to run out of bumps?


----------



## Jdvn1

We have a few bumps up our sleeves yet...

Are you offering to give us more?


----------



## Aeson

I'll most likely rehash someone elses. I have not read many of them.


----------



## Jdvn1

As long as it gets the point across...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ooooooooo....we're bumping with points now?  Should I run away?


----------



## Jdvn1

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> As long as it gets the point across...



 Are you not allowed to be close to anything sharp?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Um...I'm a diabetic, I am next to sharp things all the time.  It is other things I am worried about getting poked by.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you not allowed to be close to anything sharp?



Not according to my doctor.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...I'm a diabetic, I am next to sharp things all the time.  It is other things I am worried about getting poked by.



what other things?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...I'm a diabetic, I am next to sharp things all the time.  It is other things I am worried about getting poked by.





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Not according to my doctor.



Oh, these are bump points, though.  You dont' have to worry.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Whew...I hope...    More bumpin then!

Bump, Bump, BUMP!


----------



## Aeson

How about this one

In the immortal words of Michael Bumper "LLLLEEEEETTTSSS GGGEEETTT RRREEEAADDYYY TTTOOO BBBBBUUUUUUUUUmp"


----------



## JimAde

Hey, Frukathka.  I'm at home now (The AutoREALM font looks cool, btw) so try this out:

Bump-a-rama!

Oh, and by the way, that's 2000 Posts for me!


----------



## mojo1701

Aeson said:
			
		

> you guys and gals have yet to run out of bumps?




No way. I started exercising more, so I need the bumps in my workout.

Oh, and BUMP.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BUMP!


----------



## IronWolf

Bu-Bu-BUMP!!!


----------



## Evilhalfling

Trump this Bump!


----------



## Aeson

Donald Bump "YOUR BUMPED"


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I will just stick to the regular old bump cause all the fancy lettering and stuff is to much work and while I think I can do it, confusing...  Plus I'm lazy as hell.   

Bump!


----------



## Jdvn1

You are the weakest Bump.  Good-bye.


----------



## Aeson

I got nothing.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

But, but...I MUST bump!  I NEED it!  I CRAVE the bumpage!  How will I sleep if I don't bump!  TELL ME HOW?!?!?!


----------



## Aeson

like the rest of us in an alcholic coma.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

But I'm Not Willing To Quit Bumping Yet!!!


----------



## Aeson

I misspelled the word but I answered the question. It does not mean you have to do it much less right now.

BTW Bump your it.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Eek! *Bump!!* *runs away giggling in a very uncharacteristic girly fashion*


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Eek! *Bump!!* *runs away giggling in a very uncharacteristic girly fashion*



Wow like I'm not used to that. 

*Bumps the closest person to me because I'm to tired to chase.*


----------



## Jdvn1

Bump Color Spray?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bump Color Spray?



ITs the new rage amoung pyromaniacs.


----------



## Jdvn1

A ray might be better for Bump Tag.


----------



## Mixmaster

BUMP This!


----------



## Jdvn1

Okay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> ITs the new rage amoung pyromaniacs.




BUMP THIS:






Hehehehehehahahahahaha! 
<peels off clothes while running away>


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hehehehehehahahahahaha!
> <peels off clothes while running away>




I don't care how sexy you are. I don't play bump tag with a naked guy.
bump Lady_Acoma


----------



## mojo1701

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't care how sexy you are. I don't play bump tag with a naked guy.




What if he paid you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> What if he paid you?



_That'll be the day!_


----------



## DaveMage

We're in a whole weird area here...

(Again)


----------



## Aeson

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> What if he paid you?



I need money. I might bump tag a naked guy for the right price but there would be no proof it ever happened.


----------



## DragonSword

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need money. I might bump tag a naked guy for the right price but there would be no proof it ever happened.



 Okay. Bad time to walk in on this...


----------



## Jdvn1

DragonSword said:
			
		

> Okay. Bad time to walk in on this...



 There wasnt' a good time, was there?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There wasnt' a good time, was there?



I suppose not!


----------



## Jdvn1

Because we have entered... the Twilight Zone...


----------



## JimAde

I don't know.  I'm having a pretty good time.

bump


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Because we have entered... the Twilight Zone...



That should be the BUMP Zone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Because we have entered... the Twilight Zone...



Its like entering the Beyond zone at Bed, Bath and Beyond. Its where they keep their coffee mugs.


----------



## Jdvn1

JimAde said:
			
		

> I don't know.  I'm having a pretty good time.
> 
> bump



 Everyone has a good time in the Bump Thread!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> That should be the BUMP Zone.



Bah, same difference.  


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its like entering the Beyond zone at Bed, Bath and Beyond. Its where they keep their coffee mugs.



... I have to remember that one...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I have to remember that one...



Got it from Family Guy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Got it from Family Guy.



 Oh, it's not as cool if it's not original... oh well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, it's not as cool if it's not original... oh well.



Whatever.


----------



## Brain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, it's not as cool if it's not original... oh well.



That makes this thread very much "not as cool"


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Um...since when did we care about being cool?  We are internet/RPG geeks remember?

Hehehe...bump!


----------



## Kanegrundar

I'm not a geek!  I swear!!!!

Uh...well...I guess I am...

Bada BUMP!!!

Kane


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whatever.



 My thoughts exactly.  

And we play D&D so we can't be geeks!

... Right?  My mom says I'm cool, at least.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

My mom says....well I better not say what my mom says if I don't want to be banified.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> My mom says....well I better not say what my mom says if I don't want to be banified.



Her last words were "I'm on Fire" or maybr "Bump"


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Oooooo....can that be put on my grave?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Oooooo....can that be put on my grave?



 ... Yes, in theory.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Oooooo....can that be put on my grave?




Here Lays Lady_Acoma

Loving Poster and Pyro

In Loving Memory

"I'm on Fire and BUMP"


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yeah you should see my titley thingie as voted on by the other members at Randomling's House...hehehe...


----------



## reveal

Geez! Is this thread still alive? Can't you people shut up already?


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> Geez! Is this thread still alive? Can't you people shut up already?



 I think we're physically not able to shut up.


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think we're physically not able to shut up.




I got some rope in the car.....


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> I got some rope in the car.....



 Tape is better for mouths.


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Tape is better for mouths.




True. Hmmmm.... Gotta make me a list.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hehehe...rope and tape....hehehehe


----------



## Jdvn1

Then again, it's our fingers doing the typing, not our mouths.  Don't forget 'handcuffs' on the list.  The non-fuzzy sort.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then again, it's our fingers doing the typing, not our mouths.  Don't forget 'handcuffs' on the list.  The non-fuzzy sort.




Rope...Check.
Tape...Check.
Fingercuffs...Check.
Lady_Acoma's Purity...Never to be found again.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> Rope...Check.
> Tape...Check.
> Fingercuffs...Check.
> Lady_Acoma's Purity...Never to be found again.



 She wasn't using it, anyway.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

What is this purity you speak of and does it have anything to do with bumping? :\


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What is this purity you speak of and does it have anything to do with bumping? :\



You lose your purity in the act of bumping.

You've been bumping the whole time I've been here.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> You lose your purity in the act of bumping.
> 
> You've been bumping the whole time I've been here.




Ack!  I have been unpurifi-whatever you guys mean by that since January 2004?  I must have been bumping in my sleep...and before I got to the site!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You lose your purity in the act of bumping.
> 
> You've been bumping the whole time I've been here.



I think not! Lady Acoma is welcome to bump it here whenever she wants, by decree of the Feline Goddess!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ack!  I have been unpurifi-whatever you guys mean by that since January 2004?  I must have been bumping in my sleep...and before I got to the site!



 You bump in your sleep?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think not! Lady Acoma is welcome to bump it here whenever she wants, by decree of the Feline Goddess!




I didn't say she couldn't bump. 






BM
UP


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You bump in your sleep?



I know I do, heck some I talk in my sleep!


----------



## Aeson

your asleep how do you know you talk? What do you say?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> your asleep how do you know you talk? What do you say?



I have had people tell me that I talk in my sleep. I say just about whatever I'm saying when I'm dreaming. I suppose the most notable is when I pulled a 'Russell Ziskey'. The I'll respect you, I'll respect even more line from Stripes.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Ive tried bumping and sleeping at the same time, but it fell apart when I mentioned the 
two dead turkeys being thrown out of a helicopter. 

My wife woke me up the other night by pinching me repeatedly and demanding to know what kind of food I was.  Apparently she was sound asleep and remembered nothing of it. 



		Code:
	

Sleep                                            |                                                Bumping


----------



## Aeson

I shared a hotel room with a friend at a Con. He talked in his sleep one night. I don't know what he was saying. The guy only speaks English but that night it was some alien language or something.


----------



## mojo1701

Aeson said:
			
		

> I shared a hotel room with a friend at a Con. He talked in his sleep one night. I don't know what he was saying. The guy only speaks English but that night it was some alien language or something.




Sure it wasn't French?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Le Bump?


----------



## Aeson

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Sure it wasn't French?



This guy is an American which means chances are he doesn't know word one of any language other than English. Its not nessesary for us to learn other languages like it might be in other countries. 

As much he's into Japan and Anime I think it could have been Japanese. 

Domo arigato, Mr. Bumpo


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I shared a hotel room with a friend at a Con. He talked in his sleep one night. I don't know what he was saying. The guy only speaks English but that night it was some alien language or something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Sure it wasn't French?



maybe German or Italian or Sicilian or Japanese or Korean or......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Le Bump?



Aye! BUMPAGE!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Domo arigato, Mr. Bumpo



Domo Bumpo, Mr.Aeson!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Would it be der bump, die bump, or das bump???


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Would it be der bump, die bump, or das bump???



does it matter? All that matters is if its a bump!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

So very true...  *wipes a tear from her eye*


----------



## Aeson

der Stoß

el topetón

The Bump


----------



## Aeson

Again the wrong thread.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aw...but the bump thread is the best place in the world?  Don't you want to be in the best place in the world?  Hunh, hunh..don't you???  

Bump!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I know I do! Show us some BUMPage!


----------



## Aeson

I'm saving my BUMPage for my one and only.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Aw...but the bump thread is the best place in the world?  Don't you want to be in the best place in the world?  Hunh, hunh..don't you???
> 
> Bump!



Yes of course, I just posted something nonBUMP like here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Its only natural to want to BUMP!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Only natural to want to bump, however I save my real life bumps as well...*grumbles*  Though sometimes I get frustrated with me and my stupid promises.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Only natural to want to bump, however I save my real life bumps as well...*grumbles*  Though sometimes I get frustrated with me and my stupid promises.



A saved BUMP is the best possible gift you can give.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yeah, yeah...I know, I just get tired of bumping by my lonesome.  But it will be worth it I think.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah...I know, I just get tired of bumping by my lonesome.  But it will be worth it I think.



Thats what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hehehe...I have a way of sideswiping threads.   Bump!


----------



## Aeson

That is the life quest of the Hivemind. Assimilate all threads. BUMPING IS FUTILE.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'm pretty sure that I don't have a life to quest with, so I will just continue to bump...And as I don't have a life I don't mind the futility so much.


----------



## Aeson

BUMPING not just a pasttime but a lifestyle.


----------



## Jdvn1

... I haven't bumped this _whole_ page...!


----------



## LordBOB

I Bumped me head on my Bumping Bump bed.  Bumping head hurts like a bump of a Bump.

If you dont like my Bump than go Bump yourself,






BUMP             :\   ​


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Eek!  Must Bump!


----------



## megamania

Bumping because I can


----------



## Reese

Unbelievable. How can a bump thread possibly last for 29 pages?!


----------



## JimAde

It's all in the wrist...

BUMP


----------



## reveal

Reese said:
			
		

> Unbelievable. How can a bump thread possibly last for 29 pages?!




Read the other 28 and you'll find out.


----------



## DaveMage

I'm waiting for the official T-Shirt:

I BUMPed on EN World
(and all I got was this silly T-Shirt)

Surely someone can put this together and sell them at Gen*Con....


----------



## Aeson

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for the official T-Shirt:
> 
> I BUMPed on EN World
> (and all I got was this silly T-Shirt)
> 
> Surely someone can put this together and sell them at Gen*Con....




I hope your not expecting a royalty for that. 

This is how a bump thread can last 29 pages. Its not just bumping.


----------



## Brain

Reese said:
			
		

> Unbelievable. How can a bump thread possibly last for 29 pages?!



I certainly try to stop it.  I almost wrote _tried_ there.  It is beginning to seem hopeless.


----------



## JimAde

Yes.  Give in to your despair and hate.  Embrace the BUMP side...


----------



## JimAde

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope your not expecting a royalty for that.
> 
> This is how a bump thread can last 29 pages. Its not just bumping.



 Cafe Press?  I believe it's free...


----------



## DaveMage

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope your not expecting a royalty for that.




I'm going to trademake the term "Bump" and watch the millions roll in....


----------



## mojo1701

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I'm going to trademake the term "Bump" and watch the millions roll in....




If Donald Trump trademarking "You're Fired" didn't work, I doubt you trademarking "Bump" will work, either.


----------



## DaveMage

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> If Donald Trump trademarking "You're Fired" didn't work, I doubt you trademarking "Bump" will work, either.




How about..."You're Bumped!"?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Embrace the Dark Side of putting a thread at the top of a page....


----------



## mojo1701

It's slipping:

Bump.


----------



## Aeson

DaveMage said:
			
		

> How about..."You're Bumped!"?



I think I used that a couple of pages ago.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Brain said:
			
		

> I certainly try to stop it.  I almost wrote _tried_ there.  It is beginning to seem hopeless.



Come on Brain, don't stop trying, you're my antibumptactic climax illuminator thingie.  Course, I like to just plan ole bump anyway...hehehe...  

Bump!


----------



## Bront

I'm sure there's a point to this thread... somewhere.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Um...I don't want to bumped by something pointy.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...I don't want to bumped by something pointy.



what if it has batteries?


----------



## Alzrius

We all know the real reason we're bumping this thread: to placate the Evil Midnight Bumper Who Bumps At Midnight!!!

Yeah baby!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> what if it has batteries?



I don't want that to be pointy, I want that to be rounded with little knobs and stuff.  

Hehe...Bump!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I don't want that to be pointy, I want that to be rounded with little knobs and stuff.
> 
> Hehe...Bump!



got cha


----------



## Jdvn1

Bump around!


----------



## Mista Collins

We will disguise ourselves as grunge rock musicians, take the elevator up to the top of the Space Needle, and plug our amplifiers into the lightning rod... Then, once everyone's pants have turned to gelatin, the world will be mine and I can bump this thread whenever I want!


----------



## DaveMage

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I used that a couple of pages ago.




Well, I hope you included a copy of the Open Bumping License with your post.  Otherwise you may be held in breach of the bumping code...


----------



## Brain

I heard somewhere that if you make a request as part of your 1000th post, it carries more weight.  Well here goes.

Stop this thread please!


----------



## mojo1701

Brain said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere that if you make a request as part of your 1000th post, it carries more weight.  Well here goes.
> 
> Stop this thread please!




Not here, apparently.


----------



## DaveMage

Brain said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere that if you make a request as part of your 1000th post, it carries more weight.  Well here goes.
> 
> Stop this thread please!





Well, you did stop it for 1 hour and 21 minutes...

Not bad!


(Oh, and congrats on 1,000!)


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Brain said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere that if you make a request as part of your 1000th post, it carries more weight.  Well here goes.
> 
> Stop this thread please!



Hehee...that only makes me want to bump more!   

Bumpalicous!


----------



## Aeson

Brain said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere that if you make a request as part of your 1000th post, it carries more weight.  Well here goes.
> 
> Stop this thread please!



Congrats on 1000. Now you just need to get over this issue. A bump thread may be a waste but it seems so many are having fun. You don't want to take that away from them do you?

BUMPBUMPBUMP


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is the life quest of the Hivemind. Assimilate all threads. BUMPING IS FUTILE.




Damn Borg. They're everywhere!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Damn Borg. They're everywhere!



Yes they are. I had to use my phaser on two of them yesterday. I'm not ready to be a Borg yet. Its hard enough to get a date as it is.


----------



## Jdvn1

Brain said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere that if you make a request as part of your 1000th post, it carries more weight.  Well here goes.
> 
> Stop this thread please!



 Apparently that's a fallacy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes they are. I had to use my phaser on two of them yesterday. I'm not ready to be a Borg yet. Its hard enough to get a date as it is.




You must've forgotten about Seven of Nine: hottest Borg Babe out there!   


Unless you're like Torm who thinks Voyager shouldn't have existed in the first place...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You must've forgotten about Seven of Nine: hottest Borg Babe out there!
> 
> 
> Unless you're like Torm who thinks Voyager shouldn't have existed in the first place...




I liked the idea and I liked some of the characters. I'm a Jeri Ryan fan but not a 7 of nine fan. I think Voyager should have existed but I think it should have been better.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I liked the idea and I liked some of the characters. I'm a Jeri Ryan fan but not a 7 of nine fan. I think Voyager should have existed but I think it should have been better.




It definitely shoulda been better! Considering the best part of the show was the Holodoc... he was fun!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It definitely shoulda been better! Considering the best part of the show was the Holodoc... he was fun!



The doctor was fun. The show had some good moments. I liked the Hunter race. The episode with the Klingons and Nazis was good.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hey now!  This is where we bump!  Those of you not bumping shall be bumpified! Bummpiddity!


----------



## Bront

Time to give this thread a bumb
(Because I can't spell)


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bump! B - U - M - P


----------



## Jdvn1

*bumps into a table*

Oops!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bumpin all the time, bumpin all the time.......


----------



## Jdvn1

You're not posting as much tonight... the math stuff isn't your thing?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'm an art major.  And crazy.


----------



## Darkness

Alright, I think that'll be enough bumping to last the boards for the next few years. 

Though if you want to chat, feel free to use the Hivemind.


----------

